# Matteo Salvini



## Eratò (14 Febbraio 2015)

http://m.huffpost.com/it/entry/6678008È assurdo...ma come cazzo si fa a pensare e dire certe cose?Come se il valore di un popolo dipendesse esclusivamente dalla suo stato economico.Da Salvini me l'aspettavo si ma alcuni commenti di sconosciuti sul web lasciano senza parole...Euro non euro penso che siamo in un era pericolosa...


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

Beh, i risultati che una società ha da mostrare sono appunto i risultati di un determinato modo di pensare e agire. 
Se la Grecia è in vacca come è, evidentemente la società che la compone dovrebbe rivedere i propri valori, priorità e costumi sociali.
Non ho idea di chi sia Salvini ma quando dice che l'Italia ha il manifatturiero e la cultura.. Sta parlando dell'Italia di qualche decennio fa.
L'Italia sta seguendo il destino della Grecia, e per motivi analoghi. È solo qualche passo indietro.
Entrambi i paesi sono in zone geografiche ideali se ben sfruttate commercialmente, il fatto che entrambe siano ridotte con cappello in mano la dice lunga sulla capacità strategica della sua elité, e di conseguenza sulla sua società.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Beh, i risultati che una società ha da mostrare sono appunto i risultati di un determinato modo di pensare e agire.
> Se la Grecia è in vacca come è, evidentemente la società che la compone dovrebbe rivedere i propri valori, priorità e costumi sociali.
> *Non ho idea di chi sia Salvini *ma quando dice che l'Italia ha il manifatturiero e la cultura.. Sta parlando dell'Italia di qualche decennio fa.
> L'Italia sta seguendo il destino della Grecia, e per motivi analoghi. È solo qualche passo indietro.
> Entrambi i paesi sono in zone geografiche ideali se ben sfruttate commercialmente, il fatto che entrambe siano ridotte con cappello in mano *la dice lunga sulla capacità strategica della sua elité*, e di conseguenza sulla sua società.


 appunto


----------



## Eratò (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Beh, i risultati che una società ha da mostrare sono appunto i risultati di un determinato modo di pensare e agire.
> Se la Grecia è in vacca come è, evidentemente la società che la compone dovrebbe rivedere i propri valori, priorità e costumi sociali.
> Non ho idea di chi sia Salvini ma quando dice che l'Italia ha il manifatturiero e la cultura.. Sta parlando dell'Italia di qualche decennio fa.
> L'Italia sta seguendo il destino della Grecia, e per motivi analoghi. È solo qualche passo indietro.
> Entrambi i paesi sono in zone geografiche ideali se ben sfruttate commercialmente, il fatto che entrambe siano ridotte con cappello in mano la dice lunga sulla capacità strategica della sua elité, e di conseguenza sulla sua società.


Quindi offendere un intero paese per far populismo e farsi sostenere politicamente ottenendo qualche voto in più  è normale per voi....ok.


----------



## Eratò (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Beh, i risultati che una società ha da mostrare sono appunto i risultati di un determinato modo di pensare e agire.
> Se la Grecia è in vacca come è, evidentemente la società che la compone dovrebbe rivedere i propri valori, priorità e costumi sociali.
> Non ho idea di chi sia Salvini ma quando dice che l'Italia ha il manifatturiero e la cultura.. Sta parlando dell'Italia di qualche decennio fa.
> L'Italia sta seguendo il destino della Grecia, e per motivi analoghi. È solo qualche passo indietro.
> Entrambi i paesi sono in zone geografiche ideali se ben sfruttate commercialmente, il fatto che entrambe siano ridotte con cappello in mano la dice lunga sulla capacità strategica della sua elité, e di conseguenza sulla sua società.


Nella politica e nel economia la regola di 1+1=2 non vale secondo me...ma informati su Salvini ccosi almeno sai di chi parlo.


----------



## free (14 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quindi offendere un intero paese per far populismo e farsi sostenere politicamente ottenendo qualche voto in più  è normale per voi....ok.



diciamo che è più normale durante le campagne elettorali, durante le quali tradizionalmente si sentono robe inaudite

comunque a me è piaciuto molto della Grecia la coalizione di governo, pronta la sera stessa dei risultati elettorali, e tra l'altro con la destra, "saltando" gli altri partiti di sinistra (per evitare di impaludarsi in distinzioni assurde e preclusive, credo), e il consiglio dei ministri nominato la sera dopo (cose che in Italia ce le sogniamo, lì ha ragione Salvini a dire che siamo molto diversi)

invece non ho mai capito come mai la Grecia, poco industrializzata salvo il trasporto navale in mano agli armatori, abbia da sempre scelto di non tassarli


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Beh, i risultati che una società ha da mostrare sono appunto i risultati di un determinato modo di pensare e agire.
> Se la Grecia è in vacca come è, evidentemente la società che la compone dovrebbe rivedere i propri valori, priorità e costumi sociali.
> Non ho idea di chi sia Salvini ma quando dice che l'Italia ha il manifatturiero e la cultura.. Sta parlando dell'Italia di qualche decennio fa.
> L'Italia sta seguendo il destino della Grecia, e per motivi analoghi. È solo qualche passo indietro.
> Entrambi i paesi sono in zone geografiche ideali se ben sfruttate commercialmente, il fatto che entrambe siano ridotte con cappello in mano la dice lunga sulla capacità strategica della sua elité, e di conseguenza sulla sua società.


Eppure secondo certi storici, i greci vinsero i persiani che avevano una flotta decisamente superiore alla loro, grazie alla scoperta di un grandissimo giacimento di argento.
Estrassero l'argento e pagarano con quello chi potesse costruire loro in brevissimo tempo navi e armi per far fora i persiani.

Un tempo i greci erano ricchissimi.

Ma al tempo che io fui in grecia nel 1995, ahimè vidi che non c'era certo ricchezza...ma tutto tenuto rigorosamente male...

Ma ricordiamoci che i tedeschi, piaccia o meno, si sono tirati su un carrozzone inesorabile: la Germania dell'Est...la quale nel 1989 era messa ben peggio di come possiamo immaginare noi occidentali...


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quindi offendere un intero paese per far populismo e farsi sostenere politicamente ottenendo qualche voto in più  è normale per voi....ok.


Per quale motivo lo abbia fatto non lo so e non mi interessa. Io stavo discutendo sulla validità di quanto ha detto.



Eratò ha detto:


> nel economia la regola di 1+1=2 non vale secondo me


CHE?????????
Ma sei seria????


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> invece non ho mai capito come mai la Grecia, poco industrializzata salvo il trasporto navale in mano agli armatori, abbia da sempre scelto di non tassarli


Stranissimo eh? 
Immagino non sia perché gli armatori finanziano la politica e li tengono quindi per le palle, ma sia per una arguta visione strategica.

Inoltre non è stata la Grecia a "minacciare" di rivolgersi alla Russia? Grecia che, almeno per ora, fa parte della comunità EU, con la quale la Russia sta trattando per l'Ucraina?
L'Europa è nel pieno di una trattativa per evitare una guerra sulla porta di casa e uno dei membri si mette a tirare la giacchetta del "nemico"?


----------



## Eratò (14 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> diciamo che è più normale durante le campagne elettorali, durante le quali tradizionalmente si sentono robe inaudite
> 
> comunque a me è piaciuto molto della Grecia la coalizione di governo, pronta la sera stessa dei risultati elettorali, e tra l'altro con la destra, "saltando" gli altri partiti di sinistra (per evitare di impaludarsi in distinzioni assurde e preclusive, credo), e il consiglio dei ministri nominato la sera dopo (cose che in Italia ce le sogniamo, lì ha ragione Salvini a dire che siamo molto diversi)
> 
> invece non ho mai capito come mai la Grecia, poco industrializzata salvo il trasporto navale in mano agli armatori, abbia da sempre scelto di non tassarli


Sono scelte sbagliatissime che hanno fatto i governi precedenti per interessi loro,soprattutto  per interesse dei primi ministri che appartenendo a dinastie politiche difendevano anche gli interessi di famiglia....Anche la scelta di non punire gli industriali greci e tedeschi coinvolti in diversi scandali economici in Grecia venuti alla luce anche prima della bomba della crisi son dovuti a questo.Un motivo del successo di Tsipras in Grecia è  anche il fatto che non appartiene in una dinastia politica ma nonostante questo si è  sempre impegnato politicamente nel sociale dando aiuto concreto già  dal 2000 quando in Europa non lo conosceva nessuno....Ha iniziato a 15 anni a impegnarsi nella politica e non si è mai arreso.In Grecia era già  molto conosciuto....


----------



## Eratò (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Per quale motivo lo abbia fatto non lo so e non mi interessa. Io stavo discutendo sulla validità di quanto ha detto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feather abbi pazienza adesso ma fammi capire : apro un 3d intitolato matteo salvini e tu mi rispondi che non sai nemmeno chi sia....fammi capire chi non è  serio.


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un tempo i greci erano ricchissimi.


E l'Italia il centro del mondo. Ma non ho capito il tuo punto quale sia...


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Feather abbi pazienza adesso ma fammi capire : apro un 3d intitolato matteo salvini e tu mi rispondi che non sai nemmeno chi sia....fammi capire chi non è  serio.


Ma quindi qui la discussione è sulla vita di Salvini o su quello che ha detto in quell'episodio?
Nel prima caso mi ritiro immediatamente.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> E l'Italia il centro del mondo. Ma non ho capito il tuo punto quale sia...



Il mio punto è: un tempo ricchissimi.
Poi lento e inesorabile declino.

Poi non era finita la grecia ad essere perfino una colonia italiana? 

Io se fossi un greco risponderei a Salvini: ti sbagli queste sono le nostre industrie.

Ma io, oltre il turismo, non ho visto altre risorse in grecia.


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io, oltre il turismo, non ho visto altre risorse in grecia.


Perché invece che pensare a far fiorire le opportunità che hanno, hanno pensato bene di occuparsi di altro. Evidentemente. 
Cosa che anche l'Italia mi pare stia facendo peraltro.
Poi dopo la colpa non è mai del popolo che è innocente per definizione, ma del governo precedente, della congiuntura, del mercato, di Dio o di qualunque altra cosa.


----------



## Eratò (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma quindi qui la discussione è sulla vita di Salvini o su quello che ha detto in quell'episodio?
> Nel prima caso mi ritiro immediatamente.


Prima di tutto non puoi parlare di ciò  che esprime un politico se il politico neanche lo conosci,non conosci il suo pensiero e il suo programma.Secondo : il discorsonon era centrato solo sulla Grecia ma non si può  giudicare tutt'un paese solo in base alla situazione economica in cui  si trova.È  un po' come dire : povero=scemo ricco=intelligente.Come associazione è  un po' pericolosa anche perché  se la pensiamo così  dovremmo cancellare la storia e la cultura di mezzo mondo ed asserire che se muoiono di fame è perchè  se lo meritano.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Perché invece che pensare a far fiorire le opportunità che hanno, hanno pensato bene di occuparsi di altro. Evidentemente.
> Cosa che anche l'Italia mi pare stia facendo peraltro.
> Poi dopo la colpa non è mai del popolo che è innocente per definizione, ma del governo precedente, della congiuntura, del mercato, di Dio o di qualunque altra cosa.


Beh all'epoca si lamentavano...
Gli risposi: ma tacete va là che le uniche opere moderne e funzionali che avete le abbiamo costruite noi italiani durante l'occupazione...

(però mi fa piacere che almeno a Rodi abbiano restaurato le terme di Kalithea) Opera di Italiani!


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Prima di tutto non puoi parlare di ciò  che esprime un politico se il politico neanche lo conosci,non conosci il suo pensiero e il suo programma.Secondo : il discorsonon era centrato solo sulla Grecia ma non si può  giudicare tutt'un paese solo in base alla situazione economica in cui  si trova.È  un po' come dire : povero=scemo ricco=intelligente.Come associazione è  un po' pericolosa anche perché  se la pensiamo così  dovremmo cancellare la storia e la cultura di mezzo mondo ed asserire che se muoiono di fame è perchè  se lo meritano.


Capisco. Quindi come giudichi tu?
Quali oggettive misure fai? Non sui risultati mi par di capire, quindi su cosa? Come distingui gli intelligenti dagli stupidi tu?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Prima di tutto non puoi parlare di ciò  che esprime un politico se il politico neanche lo conosci,non conosci il suo pensiero e il suo programma.Secondo : il discorsonon era centrato solo sulla Grecia ma non si può  giudicare tutt'un paese solo in base alla situazione economica in cui  si trova.È  un po' come dire : povero=scemo ricco=intelligente.Come associazione è  un po' pericolosa anche perché  se la pensiamo così  dovremmo cancellare la storia e la cultura di mezzo mondo ed asserire che se muoiono di fame è perchè  se lo meritano.


Si però leggi qui...


La vera storia della crisi greca

La Grecia ha costituito il pretesto della crisi dell'Euro, non ne è stata, tuttavia, la causa. La sua causa va ricercata nel fatto che la zona dell'euro è un'unione monetaria a tutti gli effetti, ma non è una vera e propria unione economica e fiscale di stati-membri con differenti caratteristiche strutturali. Se le governance europea non saprà riformarsi ci saranno nuove crisi in futuro.

di Kostas Simitis e Yannis Stournaras*, da il Sole 24 ore

Durante la recente discussione svoltasi nei Parlamenti di numerosi stati-membri dell'area dell'Euro circa l'approvazione del nuovo piano di aiuti di 130 miliardi di Euro alla Grecia, alcuni deputati si sono chiesti se la Grecia fosse pronta a partecipare al progetto della moneta unica, l'euro.

Dalla metà degli anni Novanta, la Grecia ha fatto degli sforzi formidabili per riuscire a soddisfare i criteri della convergenza. Ha utilizzato tutti i mezzi disponibili: politica fiscale, politica monetaria, politica dei redditi, vaste privatizzazioni di banche ed imprese pubbliche. Qualunque sia il modo con cui si misura la performance fiscale (a livello del saldo di cassa o della contabilità nazionale), il deficit pubblico è calato di dieci punti percentuali, dal 12,5% del Pil nel 1993, al 2,5% nel 1999, l'anno dei dati economici con i quali si è decisa l'ammissione della Grecia nella zona dell'Euro, in occasione del Consiglio Europeo di Santa Maria da Feira, tenutosi nel mese di giugno del 2000. Simili sviluppi positivi, si sono osservati anche per gli altri criteri di convergenza nominale richiesti (inflazione, tassi di interesse a lungo termine, debito pubblico, tasso di cambio).

È opportuno ricordare a questo punto, che la decisione di ammissione è stata presa in seguito ad un accuratissimo controllo delle performances dell'economia greca da parte della Commissione Europea, della Banca Centrale Europea e del Comitato Economico e Finanziario, con i loro relativi pareri. Anzi, è degno di nota il fatto che, malgrado la restrittiva politica fiscale e monetaria di quel periodo, indispensabili per ridurre il disavanzo pubblico e l'inflazione, il ritmo di crescita del Pil era iniziato a migliorare. Da negativo nel 1993, era salito al 4%, alla fine degli anni Novanta, per mantenersi a questi livelli fino al 2007. Si è osservato un aumento degli investimenti privati e del flusso di capitali dall'estero verso la Grecia, grazie al calo dell'inflazione e degli interessi, che avevano raggiunto percentuali al di sotto del 10%, dopo venti anni in cui superavano questa cifra.

Due sono i motivi addotti da quanti sostengono che la Grecia non doveva far parte dell'Unione Economica e Monetaria d'Europa. Il primo motivo, che è anche quello maggiormente noto, è che la Grecia ha contraffatto i dati economici per riuscire ad accedere all'Uem.

Il governo neo-eletto di Nuova Democrazia nelle elezioni del 2004, quattro anni dopo l'approvazione dei dati relativi all'adesione della Grecia, ha avuto un'ispirazione politica estremamente infelice, cambiando il modo con cui venivano iscritte le spese per la difesa, allo scopo di alleggerire il loro peso nel bilancio, durante il suo mandato. Tuttavia, il cambiamento ha avuto l'effetto di aumentare i deficit pubblici negli anni precedenti al 2004, con un conseguente periodo di intensa contestazione e diffamazione della Grecia. L'asserzione che la Grecia fosse entrata a far parte dell'area dell'Euro con dati falsificati, si leggeva sulle prime pagine di numerose testate giornalistiche in tutto il mondo. Purtroppo, questa asserzione è stata adottata anche da molti uomini politici dell'area dell'euro ed è ripetuta ancora oggi. Questa accusa, tuttavia, dimostra quanta disinformazione ed eventualmente quanta ipocrisia ci sia in queste dichiarazioni. Anche con il cambiamento della metodologia, e secondo i dati revisionati, il disavanzo pubblico in quell'anno cruciale (1999), aveva raggiunto il 3.1% del Pil, contro il precedente 2.5%. Più precisamente, aveva raggiunto il 3.07%, secondo Eurostat.Questo deficit resta inferiore al corrispondente deficit revisionato di altri stati membri, la cui valutazione è stata effettuata con i dati statistici relativi all'anno 1997, affinché costituissero la «prima ondata» degli stati-membri, creatori dell'Euro nel 1999. Dal sito web di Eurostat, risulta che molti altri stati-membri erano stati ammessi nell'area dell'euro con un deficit pubblico superiore al 3.1% del Pil, senza che ciò fosse oggetto di continui riferimenti, anche se questi paesi presentano oggi problemi simili a quelli della Grecia.

La responsabilità di quanto su esposto, certamente pesa sul governo dell'epoca in Grecia, di Nuova Democrazia. Tuttavia, è una responsabilità che pesa anche sull'amministrazione di Eurostat e sulla Commissione Europea, che hanno adottato i dati fiscali inviati dall'allora governo greco e non hanno convocato ufficialmente la Banca di Grecia e neanche il governo precedente per esprimere il loro parere. Anzi, è del tutto incoerente quanto avvenuto successivamente, il 2006: Eurostat ha ritenuto che il metodo corretto di iscrizione delle spese sulla difesa fosse quello di iscriverle in base alla consegna del materiale, cioè quello applicato dalla Grecia prima del 2004. Tuttavia, Eurostat, pur dovendo, non ha provveduto alla correzione retrospettiva di questi dati: il 3,07% del Pil quale disavanzo pubblico per la Grecia nel 1999 si è mantenuto, mentre invece si sarebbe dovuta applicare la nuova decisione. Questa irrilevante discrepanza di 0.07% del Pil, rispetto ai limiti posti dal Trattato, adottato senza molta riflessione dalle amministrazioni dell'area dell'Euro, non consente di apprezzare l'enorme sforzo di adeguamento economico.

Ricordiamo a questo proposito che anche recentemente si è diffusa una campagna di diffamazione contro la Grecia, per un'abituale operazione di swap valutario avvenuta tra il Ministero greco delle Finanze e la banca Goldman Sachs, alla fine del 2001, di quelle che in quel periodo erano fatte a centinaia da tutti gli stati-membri, come semplici operazioni di gestione del disavanzo pubblico. Ancora una volta, si è detto che la Grecia aveva contraffatto i dati per accedere all'euro: il nuovo titolo a caratteri cubitali sulla prima pagina dei giornali, adottato però anche da numerosi politici. Ma hanno tutti dimenticato che questa operazione finanziaria ha avuto luogo ben due anni dopo il 1999, anno i cui dati sono stati valutati per decidere l'adesione della Grecia all'Euro, e un anno intero dopo l'ammissione della Grecia nell'Euro, approvata dal Consiglio Europeo di Santa Maria da Feira!

Il secondo motivo addotto a giustificazione dell'errore commesso di aver accettato il paese nell'Unione economica e monetaria europea, è costituito dagli sprechi statali ed i suoi eccessivi deficit. Le performances economiche della Grecia dopo il 2003, in particolare durante la seconda metà del decennio del 2000, purtroppo non hanno seguito quelle degli otto anni precedenti. Nel 2006, il governo dell'epoca ha iniziato a perdere il controllo delle spese e delle entrate pubbliche, per raggiungere il culmine, negli anni 2008 e 2009, quando il deficit pubblico è salito vertiginosamente, superando il 10% del Pil.

Il crollo della Lehman Brothers e la rivalutazione dei rischi finanziari da parte dei mercati, ha comportato l'aumento degli interessi sui prestiti della Grecia, che costituiva l'anello debole dell'area Euro. Così è scoppiata la crisi greca del deficit pubblico. La mancata adozione di misure urgenti e severe di stabilizzazione da parte di due governi greci consecutivi e l'esitazione della zona Euro ad intervenire, hanno provocato la chiusura dei mercati finanziari per la Grecia, per poi arrivare al suo salvataggio, dopo numerosi tentennamenti, con l'intervento della "troika" (Fmi, Ue, Bce), un salvataggio soggetto ad una severa applicazione delle misure di risanamento dell'equilibrio finanziario e della competitività.

Gli effettivi sprechi rappresentano il motivo esclusivo di questi sviluppi? La principale causa della crisi, in Grecia come negli altri stati-membri periferici dell'area dell'Euro, è stata principalmente provocata dagli enormi disavanzi in continua crescita delle partite correnti di questi paesi, dalla perdita di competitività e, soprattutto, dai differenti livelli di sviluppo tra Nord e Sud, e non tanto dall'incapacità gestionale dei loro leaders. Il Sud acquista dal Nord prodotti industriali di alta qualità ed elevato livello tecnologico. Il Nord, invece, acquista dal Sud una quantità molto minore di prodotti. In media, nel periodo tra il 2000 ed il 2007, il disavanzo delle partite correnti della Grecia era pari al 8,4% del Pil, e del Portogallo del 9,4%, mentre le eccedenze della Germania erano del 3,2% del Pil, e dell'Olanda 5,4%. Per coprire questi disavanzi delle partite correnti in continua crescita, i Paesi periferici sono stati costretti ad indebitarsi sempre più. Il risultato è stato l'aumento del loro debito.

Il ritardo nel funzionamento dell'amministrazione statale e delle istituzioni ancora una volta ha costituito il pretesto, per ribadire che la Grecia, e forse anche altri stati-membri periferici, non avrebbero dovuto diventare membri dell'Unione economica e monetaria. Questa Uem, tuttavia, non è un club di Paesi evoluti con interessi comuni, contrapposti a quelli dei Paesi in ritardo. Si tratta di una fase evolutiva dell'Unione, per facilitare la cooperazione economica tra i suoi membri, per creare rapporti che possano rafforzare gli sforzi comuni volti allo sviluppo, per ottenere la graduale convergenza delle loro economie e per sfruttare nel modo migliore le opportunità fornite dall'abolizione dei confini e dagli obiettivi condivisi. È un piano comune per raggiungere il progresso che quindi, deve includere nella sua pianificazione, i più potenti con le loro capacità, ma anche i più deboli, con le loro debolezze; deve prendere in considerazione gli squilibri e valutare il fatto che i paesi evoluti non sono solo soggetti ad oneri, anzi, ne traggono notevoli benefici, grazie ai loro servizi finanziari e le loro esportazioni.

L'implementazione delle misure di stabilizzazione in Grecia, a maggio del 2010, ha comportato un miglioramento significativo dei risultati finanziari e della competitività, ma ha contribuito anche a creare una recessione economica profonda e di lunga durata, ad aumentare vertiginosamente la disoccupazione che ha raggiunto il 20%, incrementando la povertà e la miseria di parte del popolo greco. Non è solo la Grecia responsabile di questo risultato. La combinazione della politica economica imposta dal primo piano di aiuti non era la più adeguata e quindi le performances attese non sono realistiche, finanche per quei paesi dotati di economie molto più potenti di quella greca. Si ha la sensazione che le condizioni imposte dovessero costituire un esempio da evitare per gli altri Paesi, punendo in modo esemplare la Grecia. La recessione, inizialmente prevista dal Fme per il periodo 2009-2012 al -7,5%, attualmente si calcola sia a -18%, fatto questo che non consente il raggiungimento degli altri obiettivi, generando anche intense agitazioni sociali.

La Grecia ha costituito il pretesto della crisi dell'Euro, non ne è stata, tuttavia, la causa. La sua causa va ricercata nel fatto che la zona dell'euro è un'unione monetaria a tutti gli effetti, ma non è una vera e propria unione economica e fiscale di stati-membri con differenti caratteristiche strutturali: quelle dei Paesi maturi dell'Europa del Nord, e quelle delle economie meno mature del Sud europeo. La crisi attuale è solo in parte crisi di debito pubblico, e ciò interessa principalmente la Grecia ed il Portogallo. Per il resto, si tratta di crisi del settore privato e del sistema bancario di numerosi stati-membri, e anche crisi del controllo e della sorveglianza da parte delle autorità monetarie dell'area euro. L'Unione europea non ha ancora ideato un contesto complessivo di governance economica, un nuovo modo per affrontare gli squilibri tra il nucleo centrale sviluppato e la sua periferia meno evoluta; non si è occupata sistematicamente di promuovere realmente la crescita economica. Se ciò non avrà luogo, allora ci saranno nuove crisi in futuro.

Il fiscal compact che, secondo le leaderships dei paesi dell'euro, sarà in grado di assicurare la stabilità delle loro economie, non riuscirà a raggiungere questo risultato, senza altre misure che favoriscano la crescita e la convergenza effettiva e per finire, senza un progresso adeguato verso l'integrazione economica e politica dell'Unione.

* Kostas Simitis è stato primo ministro greco e leader del partito socialista (Pasok) dal 1996 al 2004, Yannis Stournaras è direttore della Fondazione per la ricerca economica e industriale di Atene

(2 maggio 2012)


----------



## Eratò (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Capisco. Quindi come giudichi tu?
> Quali oggettive misure fai? Non sui risultati mi par di capire, quindi su cosa? Come distingui gli intelligenti dagli stupidi tu?


Innanzitutto non giudico...come faccio a giudicare 10000000 di persone o 60000000 di persone?Quello che potrei giudicare son i governi che in Grecia ma anche in Italia hanno fatto schifo a lungo...Ma se partiamo giudicando e offendendo di quale unione europea e solidarietà  tra i popoli stiamo parlando?L'Italia ha il 134% del debito e la Grecia il 170%,con chi me la devo prendere?Col pensionato o con gli esodati?Me la prendo con le politiche del governo che tra scandali e magnamagna tra di loro son arrivati a certi livelli...e tante situazioni non le verremmo mai a sapere del tutto,perciò  1+1 non è  sempre ugiuguale a 2 in politica ed economia.


----------



## Eratò (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Capisco. Quindi come giudichi tu?
> Quali oggettive misure fai? Non sui risultati mi par di capire, quindi su cosa? Come distingui gli intelligenti dagli stupidi tu?


Innanzitutto non giudico...come faccio a giudicare 10000000 di persone o 60000000 di persone?Quello che potrei giudicare son i governi che in Grecia ma anche in Italia hanno fatto schifo a lungo...Ma se partiamo giudicando e offendendo di quale unione europea e solidarietà  tra i popoli stiamo parlando?L'Italia ha il 134% del debito e la Grecia il 170%,con chi me la devo prendere?Col pensionato o con gli esodati?Me la prendo con le politiche del governo che tra scandali e magnamagna tra di loro son arrivati a certi livelli...e tante situazioni non le verremmo mai a sapere del tutto,perciò  1+1 non è  sempre ugiuguale a 2 in politica ed economia.


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quello che potrei giudicare son i governi che in Grecia ma anche in Italia hanno fatto schifo a lungo...Ma se partiamo giudicando e offendendo di quale unione europea e solidarietà  tra i popoli stiamo parlando?L'Italia ha il 134% del debito e la Grecia il 170%,con chi me la devo prendere?Col pensionato o con gli esodati?Me la prendo con le politiche del governo che tra scandali e magnamagna tra di loro son arrivati a certi livelli


Quello che non vuoi vedere è che il governo di una nazione è espressione della sua società sottostante. Se in Italia da trent'anni abbiamo un manipolo di idioti, incompetenti arraffoni è perché la società italiana è intrisa di quella cultura mafiosa che ci ha portato a questo punto.
I magnamagna ci sono perché l'italiano medio è così.
Ovvio che ci sono un sacco di notabili eccezioni, ma la media è quella.
Berlusconi è piaciuto perché rappresentava bene l'italiano medio. Infatti è stato votato e rivotato più volte.
Lo stesso dicasi per Gentilini, uno, per usare un termine a JB, svantaggiato. Ma i trevisano l'hanno votato e lo voterebbero ancora se potessero.

Il pensionato e l'esondato è coresponsabile di aver messo al potere un coglione come probabilmente lo è lui stesso.
Ed ovviamente non mi riferisco al 100% degli esondati. Ovvio che ci saranno stati esondati intelligentissimi. Mi riferisco alla media, perché è quella che fa massa critica per indirizzare una nazione verso il successo o verso la deriva.


----------



## Eratò (14 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il mio punto è: un tempo ricchissimi.
> Poi lento e inesorabile declino.
> 
> Poi non era finita la grecia ad essere perfino una colonia italiana?
> ...


Ma senti Conte quanto è  durata la tua vacanza in Grecia fanmi capire.Cioè  io vado in sicilia o in sardegna per 2 settimane e subusubito capisco le risorse di un paese?E da quale altra parte dellagrecia sei stato?Un maniera un po' superficiale di giudicare ti sembra?Non ho aperto sto 3d per fare grecia contro italia poi....ma per dire che non si giudicano interi popoli in base alla situazione economica (non vale solo per la grecia).


----------



## Eratò (14 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si però leggi qui...
> 
> 
> La vera storia della crisi greca
> ...


La Grecia(parlo della maggioranza del popolo greco) non voleva neanche aderire al euro in quei anni...nessuno lo voleva.Ma pur di far numero di adesioni hanno fatto pressioni...Anzi ti diro anche che al epoca avevano anche proposto un referendum, mai fatto alla fine....


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> La Grecia(parlo della maggioranza del popolo greco) non voleva neanche aderire al euro in quei anni...nessuno lo voleva.Ma pur di far numero di adesioni hanno fatto pressioni...Anzi ti diro anche che al epoca avevano anche proposto un referendum, mai fatto alla fine....


Quindi è l'europa malvagia che ha trascinato la Grecia nel baratro...?
Il governo greco ha aderito all'Euro contro la volontà dei suoi elettori per? Per perdere consensi e voti?


----------



## lothar57 (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi è l'europa malvagia che ha trascinato la Grecia nel baratro...?
> Il governo greco ha aderito all'Euro contro la volontà dei suoi elettori per? Per perdere consensi e voti?


Caro Feather l'euro ha rovinato la Grecia e anche noi.Infatti se Mortadella prima e Silvio dopo non avessero avuto fretta,di adottare l'euro,ora saremmo dei signori.E la prova l'ho avuta giorni fa'....in Croazia ci dovrebbe essere l'euro.
Prova a spenderlo se ci riesci....non lo vogliono...mi e'toccato comprare le kune.Anche gli slavi sono stai piu'furbi,di noi.


----------



## Eratò (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Quello che non vuoi vedere è che il governo di una nazione è espressione della sua società sottostante. Se in Italia da trent'anni abbiamo un manipolo di idioti, incompetenti arraffoni è perché la società italiana è intrisa di quella cultura mafiosa che ci ha portato a questo punto.
> I magnamagna ci sono perché l'italiano medio è così.
> Ovvio che ci sono un sacco di notabili eccezioni, ma la media è quella.
> Berlusconi è piaciuto perché rappresentava bene l'italiano medio. Infatti è stato votato e rivotato più volte.
> ...


Elezioni.Ogni partito presenta il suo programma elettorale  con le solite promesse....Si vota sperando che le promesse vengano mantenute,che si vada incontro a un miglioramento.Partito eletto e si scopre un bluff....Non è  mica la prima volta che succede e succede ovunque.Il popolo spera e le promesse non vengono mantenute.Come un tradimento più  o meno no?Ti ptpromette eterno amore,la luna e le stelle e poi scopri i tradimenti....A quel punto dopo vari tradimenti t'incazzi e lo mandi a fanculo e te ne trovi un altro.Così  è  andata in Grecia....Dopo tradimenti durati anni li hanno mandati a fanculo....Cosa c'è  di strano?Cmq non dico che tutti i poveri son intelligenti,sicuramente qualche scemo ci sarà ma non lo sono tutti sennò  stavamo ancora coi governi di prima.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma senti Conte quanto è  durata la tua vacanza in Grecia fanmi capire.Cioè  io vado in sicilia o in sardegna per 2 settimane e subusubito capisco le risorse di un paese?E da quale altra parte dellagrecia sei stato?Un maniera un po' superficiale di giudicare ti sembra?Non ho aperto sto 3d per fare grecia contro italia poi....ma per dire che non si giudicano interi popoli in base alla situazione economica (non vale solo per la grecia).


Ahimè non fu vacanza, ma una tournè di 35 giorni per fare 5 concerti in Grecia.
Partito da Rodi, dove sta l'organo più grande del peloponeso, fui ad Atene alla Cattedrale di San giovanni...ecc..ecc..ecc..

35 giorni.
E non ti dico per tornare...dati i pasticci sui biglietti degli operatori greci.

E questo è quanto.

Sai una cosa?
STORICAMENTE interi popoli sono stati sempre giudicati in base alla loro situazione economica, da cui...le guerre.


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Feather l'euro ha rovinato la Grecia e anche noi.Infatti se Mortadella prima e Silvio dopo non avessero avuto fretta,di adottare l'euro,ora saremmo dei signori.E la prova l'ho avuta giorni fa'....in Croazia ci dovrebbe essere l'euro.
> Prova a spenderlo se ci riesci....non lo vogliono...mi e'toccato comprare le kune.Anche gli slavi sono stai piu'furbi,di noi.


AHAHAHAH.. Se avessimo la lira a quest'ora saremmo rovinati.
Quanto credi varrebbe la lira nel mercato forex adesso? Come ci compreresti tu le materie prime?


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Elezioni.Ogni partito presenta il suo programma elettorale  con le solite promesse....Si vota sperando che le promesse vengano mantenute,che si vada incontro a un miglioramento.Partito eletto e si scopre un bluff....Non è  mica la prima volta che succede e succede ovunque.Il popolo spera e le promesse non vengono mantenute.Come un tradimento più  o meno no?Ti ptpromette eterno amore,la luna e le stelle e poi scopri i tradimenti....A quel punto dopo vari tradimenti t'incazzi e lo mandi a fanculo e te ne trovi un altro.Così  è  andata in Grecia....Dopo tradimenti durati anni li hanno mandati a fanculo....Cosa c'è  di strano?Cmq non dico che tutti i poveri son intelligenti,sicuramente qualche scemo ci sarà ma non lo sono tutti sennò  stavamo ancora coi governi di prima.


Quindi i greci sono un popolo di brave persone e lavoratori onesti, sono solo stati sfortunati e creduloni?


----------



## lothar57 (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> AHAHAHAH.. Se avessimo la lira a quest'ora saremmo rovinati.
> Quanto credi varrebbe la lira nel mercato forex adesso? Come ci compreresti tu le materie prime?



Fanta economia caro mio,forse benzina costerebbe 10000 lire al litro,invece di 2900 di adesso...ma le nostre esportazioni volerebbero.


----------



## free (14 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma senti Conte quanto è  durata la tua vacanza in Grecia fanmi capire.Cioè  io vado in sicilia o in sardegna per 2 settimane e subusubito capisco le risorse di un paese?E da quale altra parte dellagrecia sei stato?Un maniera un po' superficiale di giudicare ti sembra?Non ho aperto sto 3d per fare grecia contro italia poi....ma per dire che non si giudicano interi popoli in base alla situazione economica (non vale solo per la grecia).


però è anche vero che ci sono Paesi che hanno di base poco o niente e che hanno messo in essere politiche economiche, per lo più fiscali o comunque di apertura, per attirare investitori...tipo l'Irlanda aveva (ora in effetti non so) le tasse al 25%, la Romania tassa pochissimo lavoro e nuove imprese, la Polonia ha una crescita alta anche dovuta all'ingrasso nella UE e al necessario adeguamento agli standard richiesti (e quasi tutta la classe dirigente è deceduta in massa in un incidente aereo: rottamazione piovuta dal cielo?:singleeye, per non parlare dell'Islanda, che nel 2008 quando le banche erano in pratica fallite, il governo ha proposto un referendum alla popolazione chiedendo se volessero pagare i debiti a 100€ mensili pro capite per i prossimi millemila anni, e gli islandesi hanno risposto di attaccarsi!
insomma, per dire che ci sono vari modi di affrontare le crisi, vediamo un po' che farà la Grecia


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Fanta economia caro mio,forse benzina costerebbe 10000 lire al litro,invece di 2900 di adesso...ma le nostre esportazioni volerebbero.


Ma certo che volerebbero. 
Se avessi qualcosa da esportare però.
Ti faccio presente che l'Italia non ha materie prime, men che meno energia. Con cosa produci le esportazioni se devi comprare tutto con una moneta che vale quanto la carta straccia e senza energia per far funzionare le fabbriche?


----------



## lothar57 (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma certo che volerebbero.
> Se avessi qualcosa da esportare però.
> Ti faccio presente che l'Italia non ha materie prime, men che meno energia. Con cosa produci le esportazioni se devi comprare tutto con una moneta che vale quanto la carta straccia e senza energia per far funzionare le fabbriche?


Insomma qua'tra macchine automatiche,auto,motociclette ne abbiamo da esportare....e i tedeschi tornerebbero a Rimini...mia poco sarebbe


----------



## Eratò (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi è l'europa malvagia che ha trascinato la Grecia nel baratro...?
> Il governo greco ha aderito all'Euro contro la volontà dei suoi elettori per? Per perdere consensi e voti?


Se hai tempo ti racconto tutti i retroscena politici di quel periodo....Io c'ero,vedevo,m'informavo.I partiti del opposizione lo proposero ma lo stato li ignoro....Si sapeva già al epoca che la Grecia non aveva i requisiti necessari per aderire.E mi ricordo che neanche gli italiani  erano felici della nuova moneta.





re


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Insomma qua'tra macchine automatiche,auto,motociclette ne abbiamo da esportare....e i tedeschi tornerebbero a Rimini...mia poco sarebbe


Per le auto e le motociclette servono le miniere di iron ore che in Italia non esistono. Ergo devi comprarlo all'estero, e pagarlo con riserve di moneta pregiata che non hai o con la lira che non varrebbe un cazzo e nessuno vorrebbe.
I tedeschi tornerebbero a Rimini, questo si. Ho il sospetto però che potrebbe non essere sufficiente a mandare avanti la nazione  il solo turismo tedesco.

Inoltre il mercato delle auto è cambiato parecchio, ora i costi di design di un auto sono esorbitanti, se non fai design congiunto con altri produttori difficilmente riesci a starci dentro coi prezzi.
Infatti i pianali sono gli stessi per quasi tutti i produttori.


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E mi ricordo che neanche gli italiani  erano felici della nuova moneta.


No infatti, non lo erano. Ma per fortuna sono andati avanti lo stesso o a quest'ora saremmo alla canna del gas.
Sembra ci stiamo arrivando lo stesso però....
L'Euro c'aveva regalato una possibilità. Che da cazzoni quali siamo abbiamo sprecato.


----------



## Eratò (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi i greci sono un popolo di brave persone e lavoratori onesti, sono solo stati sfortunati e creduloni?


Tra i greci ci sono i buoni e i cattivi,esattamente come in qualsiasi altro paese.Ma sentir parlare dei greci facendo di tutta l'erba un fascio permetti che mi faccia girare un bel po'le scatole....Anche perché  mentre tu parli da fuori,io parlo anche dei miei genitori che hanno lavorato da una vita e son arrivati a pagare le case costruite con tanta fatica 3 volte con le tasse!Parlo di amicidi famiglia e di conoscenti che hanno perso il lavoro dopo 20 anni e ti assicuro che non cazzeggiavano,di agricoltori che per via delle tasse hanno perso la terra che zappavano,di pensionati con 250 euro al mese che non hanno da mangiare e alcuni dormono in macchina,di sieropositivi senza terapia e di pazienti oncologici che vivono perché  associazioni di volontariato gli pagano la terapia e di 7000 morti che lo stato greco precedente si deve portare sulla coscienza.E parlo per tutti quei amici che nonostante le lauree si son trasferiti in Svezia,Gran Bretagna,Svizzera e Stati Uniti pur di lavorare...Perché  NON tutti i Greci son fannuloni che voglion mangiare senza lavorare.E lo stesso vale per gli Italiani.


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Perché  NON tutti i Greci son fannuloni che voglion mangiare senza lavorare.E lo stesso vale per gli Italiani.


E dagliela, ma è ovvio che ci sono greci in gambissima. 
Quando descrivi uno stato e la sua società parli per linee generali. Mica per assoluti. Credo che nessuno qui abbia detto che il 100%, dal più piccolo dei poppanti, al più vecchio dei veterani sia una testa di cazzo.
Ma ne converrai con me che, la società greca, presa nel suo complesso, non ha prodotto granché negli ultimi 50 anni.
E dare la colpa al primo ministro cattivo è ingenuo e riduttivo. Molto.


----------



## drusilla (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> E dagliela, ma è ovvio che ci sono greci in gambissima.
> Quando descrivi uno stato e la sua società parli per linee generali. Mica per assoluti. Credo che nessuno qui abbia detto che il 100%, dal più piccolo dei poppanti, al più vecchio dei veterani sia una testa di cazzo.
> Ma ne converrai con me che, la società greca, presa nel suo complesso, non ha prodotto granché negli ultimi 50 anni.
> E dare la colpa al primo ministro cattivo è ingenuo e riduttivo. Molto.


Ma abbi pazienza, le "democrazie" del sud europa sono state falsatissime con le loro alternanze di partiti dominanti con le loro clientele e la loro spartizione della fetta. Che poteva fare il popolo? Votare loro o astenersi. Le rivoluzioni si sa cone finiscono. Forse internet sta cambiando le cose. Che poi vengano fuori populismi e guru da circo è un rischio, ma rompe quantomeno il bipolarismo. Adesso comincia a esserci un'alternativa nuova. E infatti in Grecia l'hanno votata.


----------



## spleen (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> No infatti, non lo erano. Ma per fortuna sono andati avanti lo stesso o a quest'ora saremmo alla canna del gas.
> Sembra ci stiamo arrivando lo stesso però....
> L'Euro c'aveva regalato una possibilità. Che da cazzoni quali siamo abbiamo sprecato.


Credo che il vero problema dell'euro sia la mancanza di una politica unitaria da parte della EU. Tutti gli stati sovrani hanno la possibilità di stampare denaro, controllare il credito e mettere in atto tutte le misure che reputino necessarie a sostenere la propria economia attraverso la moneta. In Europa questo non si può fare, anzi, non si vuole fare perchè manca una vera unione politica che è il nocciolo della questione.
Gli interessi della Germania non sono gli stessi dell'Italia che "soffre" dell'Euro troppo forte, l'Europa farà una brutta fine se gli stati che la compongono non cominceranno a pensare concretamente di rilanciare le politiche di unione tra gli stati.
Uno dei grandi colpevoli è la Germania stessa, chi è primo della classe deve anche sobbarcarsi degli oneri, non solo sfruttare gli onori di merito. Anche gli altri stati devono fare la loro parte portando avanti le riforme.
Se da una parte è giusto che la Grecia paghi i debiti che ha contratto è pur vero che non si possono "strozzare" i greci facendo pagare loro degli interessi da usura sul debito invocando il libero mercato dei titoli.
Nel passato ho visto giganti politici battersi per l'Europa unita, ricordo Kohl e Mitterand, ora vedo solo dei nani politici arabattarsi per ottenere miseri benefici per la propria nazionalità.


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma abbi pazienza, le "democrazie" del sud europa sono state falsatissime con le loro alternanze di partiti dominanti con le loro clientele e la loro spartizione della fetta. Che poteva fare il popolo? Votare loro o astenersi. Le rivoluzioni si sa cone finiscono. Forse internet sta cambiando le cose. Che poi vengano fuori populismi e guru da circo è un rischio, ma rompe quantomeno il bipolarismo. Adesso comincia a esserci un'alternativa nuova. E infatti in Grecia l'hanno votata.


Immagino tu non abbia letto i miei precedenti post..


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Credo che il vero problema dell'euro sia la mancanza di una politica unitaria da parte della EU. Tutti gli stati sovrani hanno la possibilità di stampare denaro, controllare il credito e mettere in atto tutte le misure che reputino necessarie a sostenere la propria economia attraverso la moneta. In Europa questo non si può fare, anzi, non si vuole fare perchè manca una vera unione politica che è il nocciolo della questione.
> Gli interessi della Germania non sono gli stessi dell'Italia che "soffre" dell'Euro troppo forte, l'Europa farà una brutta fine se gli stati che la compongono non cominceranno a pensare concretamente di rilanciare le politiche di unione tra gli stati.
> Uno dei grandi colpevoli è la Germania stessa, chi è primo della classe deve anche sobbarcarsi degli oneri, non solo sfruttare gli onori di merito. Anche gli altri stati devono fare la loro parte portando avanti le riforme.
> Se da una parte è giusto che la Grecia paghi i debiti che ha contratto è pur vero che non si possono "strozzare" i greci facendo pagare loro degli interessi da usura sul debito invocando il libero mercato dei titoli.
> Nel passato ho visto giganti politici battersi per l'Europa unita, ricordo Kohl e Mitterand, ora vedo solo dei nani politici arabattarsi per ottenere miseri benefici per la propria nazionalità.


Sul fatto che i politici degli ultimi decenni non siano all'altezza dei loro predecessori sono d'accordo. 
Ma non ho capito perché il primo della classe, dopo essersi fatto un culo tanto per essere, appunto, il primo della classe, debba farsi ancora il culo per salvare il tuo.
Sei TU che, preso lui a modello, devi alzare il tuo di culo e fare di meglio!


----------



## spleen (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Sul fatto che i politici degli ultimi decenni non siano all'altezza dei loro predecessori sono d'accordo.
> Ma non ho capito perché il primo della classe, dopo essersi fatto un culo tanto per essere, appunto, il primo della classe, debba farsi ancora il culo per salvare il tuo.
> Sei TU che, preso lui a modello, devi alzare il tuo di culo e fare di meglio!


Sì, ma mi devi mettere in condizione di farlo, se mi metti un laccio al collo e continui a stringere, mi strozzi.
Guarda che in Grecia adesso c'è gente che fa' la fila per un piatto di minestra.
Alla fine della WW2 il Piano Marshall è stato fatto anche per la Germania.
Sostenere l'eurozona a lungo termine è un bene per la Germania stessa.


----------



## Eratò (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> E dagliela, ma è ovvio che ci sono greci in gambissima.
> Quando descrivi uno stato e la sua società parli per linee generali. Mica per assoluti. Credo che nessuno qui abbia detto che il 100%, dal più piccolo dei poppanti, al più vecchio dei veterani sia una testa di cazzo.
> Ma ne converrai con me che, la *società greca, presa nel suo complesso, non ha prodotto granché negli ultimi 50 anni.*
> E dare la colpa al primo ministro cattivo è ingenuo e riduttivo. Molto.


Cosa intendi col neretto?Guarda che con la dracma i greci stavano una meraviglia eh?Il mercato andava bene,i piccoli artigiani andavano bene e la manifattura anche.Oro e argento andavano alla grande e le importazioni c'erano.Ancora mi ricordo dei greci che venivano a rifornirsi in Italia del made in Italy.Inoltre gran parte delle importazioni di pesce,olio di oliva e la famosa feta venivano da noi.Il turismo poi con la dracma era di gran lunga piu attivo....Adesso sono soprattutto  i Russi e i Tedeschi che lo sostengono.In Grecia c'era una buona qualità  di vita con educazione,scuole e libri e Università  gratis.Eri figlio di poveri?Studiando bene potevi entrare a fare Medicina con vito, alloggio e libri gratis fino ai 26 anni.Il concorso era estremamente impegnativo e selettivo ma studiando ce la potevi fare e se non entravi in Medicina con i tuoi voti potevi essere ammesso in un' altra facoltà col diritto di riprovare altre 2 volte per la favfacoltà  che volevi.La benzina costava la metà  del Italia....


----------



## Eratò (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Sul fatto che i politici degli ultimi decenni non siano all'altezza dei loro predecessori sono d'accordo.
> Ma non ho capito perché il primo della classe, dopo essersi fatto un culo tanto per essere, appunto, il primo della classe, debba farsi ancora il culo per salvare il tuo.
> Sei TU che, preso lui a modello, devi alzare il tuo di culo e fare di meglio!


La Germania è  stata aiutata ampiamente sia il 1953 con la riduzione dei suoi debiti esteri al 50% (e non ha mai rimborsato la Grecia che al epoca acconsentì ) che il 2003 quando era più  o meno al livello del Italia
http://www.lastampa.it/2013/03/13/economia/il-piano-che-salvo-la-germania-e-che-il-nostro-paese-ancora-aspetta-LWLnjSOhvVd1XLM7ThCDOL/pagina.html
Per cui non è  cosi semplice....


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Cosa intendi col neretto?*Guarda che con la dracma i greci stavano una meraviglia eh?*Il mercato andava bene,i piccoli artigiani andavano bene e la manifattura anche.Oro e argento andavano alla grande e le importazioni c'erano.Ancora mi ricordo dei greci che venivano a rifornirsi in Italia del made in Italy.Inoltre gran parte delle importazioni di pesce,olio di oliva e la famosa feta venivano da noi.Il turismo poi con la dracma era di gran lunga piu attivo....Adesso sono soprattutto  i Russi e i Tedeschi che lo sostengono.In Grecia c'era una buona qualità  di vita con educazione,scuole e libri e Università  gratis.Eri figlio di poveri?Studiando bene potevi entrare a fare Medicina con vito, alloggio e libri gratis fino ai 26 anni.Il concorso era estremamente impegnativo e selettivo ma studiando ce la potevi fare e se non entravi in Medicina con i tuoi voti potevi essere ammesso in un' altra facoltà col diritto di riprovare altre 2 volte per la favfacoltà  che volevi.La benzina costava la metà  del Italia....


E chi l'avrebbe mai detto.


----------



## Eratò (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E chi l'avrebbe mai detto.


Lo so.È  ovvio ma non mi credono.M'hanno chiesto cosa ha combinato la Grecia negli ultimi 50 anni e io ho risposto che dopo il 74 la Grecia è  stata bene.


----------



## free (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Sul fatto che i politici degli ultimi decenni non siano all'altezza dei loro predecessori sono d'accordo.
> Ma non ho capito perché il primo della classe, dopo essersi fatto un culo tanto per essere, appunto, il primo della classe, *debba farsi ancora il culo per salvare il tuo.*
> Sei TU che, preso lui a modello, devi alzare il tuo di culo e fare di meglio!



più che altro ha interessi economici che le impediscono di NON "salvare" i culi altrui...dove mai andrebbe la Germania da sola??


----------



## drusilla (14 Febbraio 2015)

L'annientamento di (minimo) un'intera generazione di diversi paesi(Grecia, ma anche Spagna o Italia) a mano della finanza, la speculazione, gli investimenti esteri in debito a strozzo etc è un dato di fatto. Nel caso di Spagna che è quello che conosco io la "colpa" della società è stata cadere nella trappola della bolla immobiliare creata da capitali esteri poco puliti e alimentata dalle lobby della costruzione e la corruzione dei poteri locale per i terreni. La sindrome nuovi ricchi. La mancanza di 'educazione" alla convivenza e al bene comune è palese. Ma dire "se la sono cercata" fino a un certo punto. La crisi è mondiale e alle finanze internazionali se devono mandare a puttane un piccolo paese non frega niente. Vediamo che fanno i tedeschi, quelli che non hanno MAI un piano B, adesso che la Grecia va in braccio ai russi. Ci sarà da divertirsi.


----------



## free (14 Febbraio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Credo che il vero problema dell'euro sia la mancanza di una politica unitaria da parte della EU. Tutti gli stati sovrani hanno la possibilità di stampare denaro, controllare il credito e mettere in atto tutte le misure che reputino necessarie a sostenere la propria economia attraverso la moneta. In Europa questo non si può fare, anzi, non si vuole fare perchè manca una vera unione politica che è il nocciolo della questione.
> Gli interessi della Germania non sono gli stessi dell'Italia che "soffre" dell'Euro troppo forte, l'Europa farà una brutta fine se gli stati che la compongono non cominceranno a pensare concretamente di rilanciare le politiche di unione tra gli stati.
> Uno dei grandi colpevoli è la Germania stessa, chi è primo della classe deve anche sobbarcarsi degli oneri, non solo sfruttare gli onori di merito. Anche gli altri stati devono fare la loro parte portando avanti le riforme.
> Se da una parte è giusto che la Grecia paghi i debiti che ha contratto è pur vero che* non si possono "strozzare" i greci facendo pagare loro degli interessi da usura sul debito invocando il libero mercato dei titoli.*
> Nel passato ho visto giganti politici battersi per l'Europa unita, ricordo Kohl e Mitterand, ora vedo solo dei nani politici arabattarsi per ottenere miseri benefici per la propria nazionalità.


anche secondo me...se si affama la gente, non si va da nessuna parte

comunque non credo che da noi il problema sia l'euro (ma poi: possibile che l'euro sia la moneta unica e la tassazione iva sia diversa??), piuttosto il problema è che chi investe da noi sa che dovrebbe affrontare una burocrazia allucinante e infinita, tasse altissime di tutti i tipi, giustizia morta e sepolta tra fallimenti causati da debiti fiscali non compensabili con crediti pubblici, concordati ora omologati al 7/8% etc. etc....ma appunto CHI investe da noi??:singleeye:


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> chi investe da noi sa che dovrebbe affrontare una burocrazia allucinante e infinita, tasse altissime di tutti i tipi, giustizia morta e sepolta tra fallimenti causati da debiti fiscali non compensabili con crediti pubblici, concordati ora omologati al 7/8% etc. etc...


E tutto questo è colpa della malvagia finanza anglosassone o della malvagissima Germania?
Non sarà che sono gli italiani delle teste di cazzo che si danno le zappate sui piedi?

Qua tutti a piangere la cattivissima germania che non ci salva il culo.
Mentre l'Italia (o qualsiasi altra nazione) si sarebbe anche tolta il pane di bocca se necessario per aiutare il prossimo.
Dai su.
Anche l'Italia stava bene negli anni 70 e 80 con la lira. Ma siamo nel 2015, il mondo è cambiato. Gli equilibri di allora non valgono più.
Non è che se a 15 anni mangiavi 3 bignè al giorno e stavi benone, a 80 puoi fare altrettanto. Le situazioni cambiano.


----------



## drusilla (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> E tutto questo è colpa della malvagia finanza anglosassone o della malvagissima Germania?
> Non sarà che sono gli italiani delle teste di cazzo che si danno le zappate sui piedi?
> 
> Qua tutti a piangere la cattivissima germania che non ci salva il culo.
> ...


Feather aparte che se non era per l'Europa col cazzo che la Germania se la faceva a assorbire la parte est... i nostri cari amici teutoni che si credono tanto puri e duri stanno sulla stessa barca... stanno smettendo di crescere anche loro e si attaccano al cazzo se credono che possono fare a meno di Europa. Ci hanno marciato sopra di brutto.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> E tutto questo è colpa della malvagia finanza anglosassone o della malvagissima Germania?
> Non sarà che sono gli italiani delle teste di cazzo che si danno le zappate sui piedi?
> 
> Qua tutti a piangere la cattivissima germania che non ci salva il culo.
> ...


Ma che cazzo stai dicendo Piumino li morti tuoi.


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> era più  o meno al livello del Italia
> http://www.lastampa.it/2013/03/13/economia/il-piano-che-salvo-la-germania-e-che-il-nostro-paese-ancora-aspetta-LWLnjSOhvVd1XLM7ThCDOL/pagina.html
> Per cui non è  cosi semplice....


Cazzo ma hai letto l'articolo? Hai visto cosa ha fatto al Germania allora in termini di riforme?
L'Italia ha mai fatto nulla di anche remotamente simile?
Qui si va avanti a appalti ai cugini, posti in parlamento a troie e parenti... E poi è tutta colpa della malvagia Germania vero?
Ma per piacere.


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ci hanno marciato sopra di brutto.


E nel frattempo l'Italia che ha fatto?
Ha subito inerme i soprusi? Povere stelle.


----------



## drusilla (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Cazzo ma hai letto l'articolo? Hai visto cosa ha fatto al Germania allora in termini di riforme?
> L'Italia ha mai fatto nulla di anche remotamente simile?
> Qui si va avanti a appalti ai cugini, posti in parlamento a troie e parenti... E poi è tutta colpa della malvagia Germania vero?
> Ma per piacere.


Guarda anche io non reggo l'antigermanismo populistico ma ripeto: dare in mano l'Europa a loro è da matti! Vanno diritti come un panzer e non hanno un cazzo di piano B nemmeno per loro stessi!


----------



## free (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> E tutto questo è colpa della malvagia finanza anglosassone o della malvagissima Germania?
> *Non sarà che sono gli italiani delle teste di cazzo che si danno le zappate sui piedi?*
> 
> Qua tutti a piangere la cattivissima germania che non ci salva il culo.
> ...


certo, e il motivo è che non esiste una politica per il futuro, si fanno scelte a casaccio costretti dall'ultimo scandalo e in attesa del prossimo...ma dove andiamo così?:singleeye:


----------



## disincantata (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> No infatti, non lo erano. Ma per fortuna sono andati avanti lo stesso o a quest'ora saremmo alla canna del gas.
> Sembra ci stiamo arrivando lo stesso però....
> L'Euro c'aveva regalato una possibilità. Che da cazzoni quali siamo abbiamo sprecato.



INFATTI, avrebbero dovuto  prendere adeguate decisioni gia' nel 1999 e programmare riforme e risparmi nella pubblica amministrazione. 

Dopo 16 anni siamo qui ancora a parlare di auto blu ' e abolizione provincie e nel frattempo ne hanno istituite di nuove.

Dovevamo risparmiare un miliardo sui costi della  politica gia' da quest'anno,  diceva Renzi, qualcuno se ne e ' accorto? 

Continuano a pagare vitalizi folli anche a chi e' stato UN solo giorno in parlamento, UNO.

Prima di giudicare altri paesi guardiamoci.

GLI ESODATI   li ha creati  Monti  ma nessuno li ha salvati.  Famiglie senza reddito.  Gente che stavo pagando contributi volontari e si e' vista da un giorno all'altro allungare gli anni fino a 7 in piu'.

Non tocchiamo il discorso case popolari. UNO SCHIFO.  

E i piloti in cassa integrazione che lavoravo a Dubai? ???? 

Chi controlla in Italia i soldi pubblici?


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Guarda anche io non reggo l'antigermanismo populistico ma ripeto: dare in mano l'Europa a loro è da matti! Vanno diritti come un panzer e non hanno un cazzo di piano B nemmeno per loro stessi!


Ma non mi pare che la Germania abbia preso il potere con la forza eh?

Inoltre, chi metteresti tu a governare quindi? Gli Italiani? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> INFATTI, avrebbero dovuto  prendere adeguate decisioni gia' nel 1999 e programmare riforme e risparmi nella pubblica amministrazione.
> 
> Dopo 16 anni siamo qui ancora a parlare di auto blu ' e abolizione provincie e nel frattempo ne hanno istituite di nuove.
> 
> ...


Ma chi se ne incula. Prima di entrare nell'euro eravamo la quarta o quinta potenza mondiale ed il secondo paese per risparmio procapite AL MONDO dopo il Giappone. Con tutti gli sprechi, le mazzete, mani pulite, auto blu, sperperi e tutto. Cos'è cambiato per noi da allora? La valuta.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> AHAHAHAH.. Se avessimo la lira a quest'ora saremmo rovinati.
> Quanto credi varrebbe la lira nel mercato forex adesso? Come ci compreresti tu le materie prime?


COncordo, c'è infatti una gran confusione nel popolo, tra unione monetaria che è na roba, e unione economica che è un'altra.


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> . Cos'è cambiato per noi da allora? La valuta.


E basta eh.. 
Il mondo e gli equilibri geopolitici sono rimasti identici vero?
Anche la Germania ha cambiato valuta mi pare, ma non è presa così. Immagino si sia arricchita a spese dei poveri italiani che ingenuamente si sono fatti giocare dai malvagi.
Edit: e con la complicità del nostro governo di allora che ha aderito all'euro malvagio in combutta coi tedeschi per rovinare l'Italia..


----------



## Vipera gentile (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi se ne incula. Prima di entrare nell'euro eravamo la quarta o quinta potenza mondiale ed il secondo paese per risparmio procapite AL MONDO dopo il Giappone. Con tutti gli sprechi, le mazzete, mani pulite, auto blu, sperperi e tutto. Cos'è cambiato per noi da allora? La valuta.


Oppure il fatto che prima o poi, a forza di indebitarti, i creditori vengono a bussare per riscuotere.

Ma dare la colpa all'euro è più facile


----------



## drusilla (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma non mi pare che la Germania abbia preso il potere con la forza eh?
> 
> Inoltre, chi metteresti tu a governare quindi? Gli Italiani? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


I capaci. Metterei i capaci e onesti. I numeri della Germania sono anche la popolazione. È sempre stato così. Ha anche potere di veto. Ho un parente che lavora in Svezia;  non ti preoccupare che se c'è un'emergenza per qualche pasticcio creato da loro ( tedeschi e svedesi in primis) entrano in loop e deve essere lui e qualche collega suo della stessa procedenza mediterranea a non perdere i nervi e trovare la soluzione. E sto parlando di motori, non di come cucinare la paella.


----------



## free (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi se ne incula. Prima di entrare nell'euro eravamo la quarta o quinta potenza mondiale ed il secondo paese per risparmio procapite AL MONDO dopo il Giappone. Con tutti gli sprechi, le mazzete, mani pulite, auto blu, sperperi e tutto. Cos'è cambiato per noi da allora? *La valuta*.


non solo, è cambiato che hanno esagerato con sprechi, ruberie e corruzione, e nel contempo ad alzare le tasse, causando il crollo della domanda interna, che da noi è importantissima
l'Inghilterra sta crescendo (più della Germania tra l'altro) non solo perchè ha ancora la sterlina, ma soprattutto perchè ha visto la ripresa della domanda interna e il taglio sia delle tasse che degli sprechi


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> I capaci. Metterei i capaci e onesti.


E chi e come li si sceglie?


----------



## disincantata (14 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> non solo, è cambiato che hanno esagerato con sprechi, ruberie e corruzione, e nel contempo ad alzare le tasse, causando il crollo della domanda interna, che da noi è importantissima
> l'Inghilterra sta crescendo (più della Germania tra l'altro) non solo perchè ha ancora la sterlina, ma soprattutto perchè ha visto la ripresa della domanda interna e il taglio sia delle tasse che degli sprechi



E hanno tagliato migliaia di dipendenti pubblici.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Oppure il fatto che prima o poi, a forza di indebitarti, i creditori vengono a bussare per riscuotere.
> 
> Ma dare la colpa all'euro è più facile


Quello che ho scritto è vero. E ti dirò di più: Il debito pubblico quando la moneta è sovrana sono soldi CHE LO STATO DEVE AI CITTADINI. Quando la moneta è di sailcazzo/banche lo Stato è DEBITORE VERSO QUALCUN ALTRO, ovvero, DEVE FARE GLI INTERESSI MONETARI DI QUALCUNO CHE NON SEI TU CITTADINO. Interessi in tutti i sensi. Ed infatti IN QUESTO SENSO LA COSTITUZIONE CE L'HANNO GIA' CAMBIATA.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Credo che il vero problema dell'euro sia la mancanza di una politica unitaria da parte della EU. Tutti gli stati sovrani hanno la possibilità di stampare denaro, controllare il credito e mettere in atto tutte le misure che reputino necessarie a sostenere la propria economia attraverso la moneta. In Europa questo non si può fare, anzi, non si vuole fare perchè manca una vera unione politica che è il nocciolo della questione.
> Gli interessi della Germania non sono gli stessi dell'Italia che "soffre" dell'Euro troppo forte, l'Europa farà una brutta fine se gli stati che la compongono non cominceranno a pensare concretamente di rilanciare le politiche di unione tra gli stati.
> Uno dei grandi colpevoli è la Germania stessa, chi è primo della classe deve anche sobbarcarsi degli oneri, non solo sfruttare gli onori di merito. Anche gli altri stati devono fare la loro parte portando avanti le riforme.
> Se da una parte è giusto che la Grecia paghi i debiti che ha contratto è pur vero che non si possono "strozzare" i greci facendo pagare loro degli interessi da usura sul debito invocando il libero mercato dei titoli.
> Nel passato ho visto giganti politici battersi per l'Europa unita, ricordo Kohl e Mitterand, ora vedo solo dei nani politici arabattarsi per ottenere miseri benefici per la propria nazionalità.


Però vedi il tedesco medio dice...
Quando non c'era l'euro venivo in Italia e facevo man bassa...
Ora dice, ma porca troia, vengo in Italia e il gasolio costa più che da noi da non credere eh?

Ci sono a mio avviso delle diffrazioni.

Per esempio, si dice che al sud la vita sia meno cara che al nord no?
Ma gli stipendi sono gli stessi?

Si ma io cambierei sistema a livello europeo.

A me non sta affatto bene che gli stati membri, quando c'è da ciucciare la tetta, allora siamo europei, e quando c'è da rispettare i patti, ognun fa per sè.

Farei come nelle aziende.

Non sei dentro certi parametri?
Ok, entri in amministrazione controllata da bruxelles.
Amministriamo noi stati capaci, voi che non siete capaci.

E poi si tira le somme, se tenervi dentro o cacciarvi fora dall'Europa.

Ricordo che un marco dell'Est valeva tre volte in meno di marco dell'ovest.
E che lo stipendio di un operaio della germania dell'est era un ottavo di quello della germania dell'ovest.

Il discorso è: che se Kohl dice che c'è da pagare la tassa di solidarietà nessun tedesco osa non pagarla.
Il discorso è: i proventi della tassa vanno tutti a sanare la situazione e non in tasca ai vari che so duilio poggiolini di turno...


----------



## drusilla (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> E chi e come li si sceglie?


Capire che sono onesti dovrebbe essere facile, con regole chiare e trasparenti. Una bella politica a tutto tondo sul conflitto di competenze. Capaci? È il problema di tutti gli esecutivi, che si scelgono in primis per coprire correnti politiche (e in questo caso paesi e popolazioni)


----------



## free (14 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> E hanno tagliato migliaia di dipendenti pubblici.


altro nostro grande dramma...io ad es. toglierei lo statuto speciale alle regioni, che magna un sacco di soldi da decenni


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> E basta eh..
> Il mondo e gli equilibri geopolitici sono rimasti identici vero?
> Anche la Germania ha cambiato valuta mi pare, ma non è presa così. Immagino si sia arricchita a spese dei poveri italiani che ingenuamente si sono fatti giocare dai malvagi.
> Edit: e con la complicità del nostro governo di allora che ha aderito all'euro malvagio in combutta coi tedeschi per rovinare l'Italia..


I tedeschi dicono, per certe robe siamo andati bene, per altri male.
Di fatto le tasse sono aumentate, e non possiamo più fare i nababbi come quando avevamo il marco che si rivalutava a nastro.

( ma ammettono che con il marco forte, era dura esportare)


----------



## drusilla (14 Febbraio 2015)

Il nefasto Junker o come cazzo si scrive non credo sia greco, italiano o spagnolo...


----------



## Dalida (14 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> non solo, è cambiato che hanno esagerato con sprechi, ruberie e corruzione, e nel contempo ad alzare le tasse, *causando il crollo della domanda interna*, che da noi è importantissima
> l'Inghilterra sta crescendo (più della Germania tra l'altro) non solo perchè ha ancora la sterlina, ma soprattutto perchè ha visto la ripresa della domanda interna e il taglio sia delle tasse che degli sprechi



quoto, vabbé ti quoto sempre sui discorsi politico-sociali.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Il nefasto Junker o come cazzo si scrive non credo sia greco, italiano o spagnolo...


Belga. Un non stato, in pratica. Il Belgio dico.


----------



## drusilla (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Belga. Un non stato, in pratica. Il Belgio dico.


Lussemburghese no? Un banchiere. Sai, quelli che siedono alla sinistra di Satan nel Erebo
Un conflitto di interessi osceno.


----------



## sienne (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi se ne incula. Prima di entrare nell'euro eravamo la quarta o quinta potenza mondiale ed il secondo paese per risparmio procapite AL MONDO dopo il Giappone. Con tutti gli sprechi, le mazzete, mani pulite, auto blu, sperperi e tutto. Cos'è cambiato per noi da allora? La valuta.


L'unione monetaria del 1998, era entrata in vigore ANCHE per evitare una grave crisi monetaria. Che erano conseguenze delle varie inflazioni - dell'Italia, Francia, Spagna, che ripetutamente costringevano la lira il Francs o la Pesetas di svalutarsi nei confronti del Mark (Marco) forte. In una unione monetaria ciò non poteva essere più possibile. Ma si doveva raggiungere un equilibrio tra i vari paesi. Ma ciò non è avvenuto. Chi lo sa perché ... 
Da non dimenticare, che il Marco della ex-DDR era molto debole, nei confronti del Marco della BDR. Internamente la Germania così come ha guadagnato per via del Marco forte, così ha perso. Certo, la BDR ha avuto per alcuni anni una situazione di privilegio dovuto alla nuova situazione monetaria. Ma tutta la ristrutturazione interna dell'unione ancora non è terminata. Si prevedono ancora ulteriori cinque anni e costi esorbitanti ... va bon. Una cosa così.


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Capire che sono onesti dovrebbe essere facile, con regole chiare e trasparenti. Una bella politica a tutto tondo sul conflitto di competenze. Capaci? È il problema di tutti gli esecutivi, che si scelgono in primis per coprire correnti politiche (e in questo caso paesi e popolazioni)


E ti risulta che a casa tua (in Italia) siano riusciti a implementare qualcosa del genere?
Cosa ti fa credere che in Europa invece sia fattibile?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> non solo, è cambiato che hanno esagerato con sprechi, ruberie e corruzione, e nel contempo ad alzare le tasse, causando il crollo della domanda interna, che da noi è importantissima
> l'Inghilterra sta crescendo (più della Germania tra l'altro) non solo perchè ha ancora la sterlina, ma soprattutto perchè ha visto la ripresa della domanda interna e il taglio sia delle tasse che degli sprechi


 Alzare le tasse è l'unico modo per fare cassa quando lo stato non può emettere valuta ed autofinanziarsi. E' evidente. Prima dell'euro le tasse che pagavamo non servivano a finanziare lo stato. ADESSO SI. E manco lo stato, ma i creditori STRANIERI.


----------



## free (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quello che ho scritto è vero. E ti dirò di più: Il debito pubblico quando la moneta è sovrana sono soldi CHE LO STATO DEVE AI CITTADINI. Quando la moneta è di sailcazzo/banche lo Stato è DEBITORE VERSO QUALCUN ALTRO, ovvero, DEVE FARE GLI INTERESSI MONETARI DI QUALCUNO CHE NON SEI TU CITTADINO. Interessi in tutti i sensi. Ed infatti IN QUESTO SENSO LA COSTITUZIONE CE L'HANNO GIA' CAMBIATA.



il debito pubblico è un altro delirio totale: tutti i Paesi ce l'hanno, il che vuol dire che è in parte (piccola o grande) fittizio, una sorta di fantasma che aleggia sul pianeta, e che quello che conta in realtà sono gli interessi, che purtroppo se si alza il deficit (e si alza SEMPRE, anche adesso) siamo costretti a pagare
poi tra pagare gli interessi in lire o euro non saprei dire cosa sia meglio (però ORA è facile dire che sarebbe meglio in lire...)


----------



## drusilla (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> E ti risulta che a casa tua (in Italia) siano riusciti a implementare qualcosa del genere?
> Cosa ti fa credere che in Europa invece sia fattibile?


Non so se è fattibile. Me lo auguro, perché è necessario. Vedere Argentina ma anche il Brasile per capire che non è quella la strada.


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> altro nostro grande dramma...io ad es. toglierei lo statuto speciale alle regioni, che magna un sacco di soldi da decenni


Ma il problema non è tanto fermare gli sprechi, quanto fare investimenti (sensati).


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2015)

Ricordatevi che con l'unione della moneta, l'italia, ha diminuito le presenze di chi con lo scambio della moneta la prediligeva ad altri stati europei. 

Per non parlare di alberghi e strutture varie italiane che da coglioni non hanno saputo gestirsi i costi, allontanando sempre più le presenze.


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ORA è facile dire che sarebbe meglio in lire...)


Ma chi mai te lo convertirebbe in lire?
Se tu mi devi 100 euro, e domani mi dici che no, che vuoi pagarmi in dollari zimbabwiani, ma io ti chiedo una cifra allucinante, e mi tengo il tuo cane in ostaggio finché non hai ripagato, tanto poco mi fido...
Ma soprattutto, chi mai ti farà un altro prestito quando avrai bisogno di fare investimenti?
Certo puoi stampare moneta, che però fuori dai confini nazionali non vale nulla.


----------



## free (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Alzare le tasse è l'unico modo per fare cassa quando lo stato non può emettere valuta ed autofinanziarsi. E' evidente. Prima dell'euro le tasse che pagavamo non servivano a finanziare lo stato. ADESSO SI. E manco lo stato, ma i creditori STRANIERI.


e come fai ad emettere valuta? rimpingui la riserva aurea? (cosa che tra l'altro qualche paese sta già facendo)

boh non so, quando si sposta il discorso dal pratico al creativo perdo il filo e mi viene il nervoso...fosse per me la borsa, le banche etc. dovrebbero impiccarsi al primo albero...


----------



## Vipera gentile (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quello che ho scritto è vero. E ti dirò di più: Il debito pubblico quando la moneta è sovrana sono soldi CHE LO STATO DEVE AI CITTADINI. Quando la moneta è di sailcazzo/banche lo Stato è DEBITORE VERSO QUALCUN ALTRO, ovvero, DEVE FARE GLI INTERESSI MONETARI DI QUALCUNO CHE NON SEI TU CITTADINO. Interessi in tutti i sensi. Ed infatti IN QUESTO SENSO LA COSTITUZIONE CE L'HANNO GIA' CAMBIATA.


Ma che te strilli? 

Padronissimo di ricordare con affetto i tempi della Milano da bere e desiderare che fosse ancora così. Non ti lamentare però se siamo con le pezze al culo.

Per la cronaca, prendititela anche con tutti quelli che al momento dell'introduzione dell'euro ci hanno speculato sopra togliendo solo i 3 zeri dai prezzi di fatto raddoppiando il costo. Senza che nessuno abbia controllato, ovviamente.
Grande Italia


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> e come fai ad emettere valuta? rimpingui la riserva aurea? (cosa che tra l'altro qualche paese sta già facendo)
> 
> boh non so, quando si sposta il discorso dal pratico al creativo perdo il filo e mi viene il nervoso...fosse per me la borsa, le banche etc. dovrebbero impiccarsi al primo albero...


Premi un bottone e stampi soldi. Così, semplicemente. Non è che dietro ogni lira c'era un corrispettivo in oro, o dietro ogni dollaro, o yen o marco o che ne so.


----------



## drusilla (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Alzare le tasse è l'unico modo per fare cassa quando lo stato non può emettere valuta ed autofinanziarsi. E' evidente. Prima dell'euro le tasse che pagavamo non servivano a finanziare lo stato. ADESSO SI. E manco lo stato, ma i creditori STRANIERI.


Emettere valuta alla bisogna è inflazione, svalutare la moneta, che perde di valore in confronto alle altre, ergo perdita di potere acquisitivo. Serve solo alle esportazioni. Ma di cosa? Che esporta l'Italia che non sia stato fabbricato altrove ancora più a buon mercato? Il made in Italy dove è tranne l'alimentare( ma a che quello ormai sappiamo comincia a non essere di origine italica)
Nel frattempo il mercato interno crolla. E in Italia (molto popolata) era importantissimo


----------



## free (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma chi mai te lo convertirebbe in lire?
> Se tu mi devi 100 euro, e domani mi dici che no, che vuoi pagarmi in dollari zimbabwiani, ma io ti chiedo una cifra allucinante, e mi tengo il tuo cane in ostaggio finché non hai ripagato, tanto poco mi fido...
> Ma soprattutto, chi mai ti farà un altro prestito quando avrai bisogno di fare investimenti?
> Certo puoi stampare moneta, che però fuori dai confini nazionali non vale nulla.



ma infatti per tornare alla Grecia, hanno fondato la compagna elettorale sul mandare l'euro affanculo, ma ora mi pare che non ne abbiano più parlato...o sbaglio?


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> e come fai ad emettere valuta? rimpingui la riserva aurea?


La parità aurea non c'è più dai tempi di Roosevelt..


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Ma che te strilli?
> 
> Padronissimo di ricordare con affetto i tempi della Milano da bere e desiderare che fosse ancora così. Non ti lamentare però se siamo con le pezze al culo.
> 
> ...


Non stavo strillando, ma preferisco il maiuscolo per sottolineare i concetti. Il problema del tasso di cambio dell'epoca è pure verissimo. Oltre che la speculazione.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Ma che te strilli?
> 
> Padronissimo di ricordare con affetto i tempi della Milano da bere e desiderare che fosse ancora così. Non ti lamentare però se siamo con le pezze al culo.
> 
> ...


*
*


:up:


----------



## free (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Premi un bottone e stampi soldi*. Così, semplicemente. Non è che dietro ogni lira c'era un corrispettivo in oro, o dietro ogni dollaro, o yen o marco o che ne so.



ma chi se li piglierebbe, a parte noi?
più che altro stampi carta, mi sa


----------



## drusilla (14 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Ma che te strilli?
> 
> Padronissimo di ricordare con affetto i tempi della Milano da bere e desiderare che fosse ancora così. Non ti lamentare però se siamo con le pezze al culo.
> 
> ...


Ragionissima. Li si è prodotto istantaneamente un impoverimento degli stipendi.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma chi se li piglierebbe, a parte noi?
> più che altro stampi carta, mi sa


Ti amo. NOI CAZZO. Chi li dovrebbe usare?


----------



## drusilla (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti amo. NOI CAZZO. Chi li dovrebbe usare?


Fatti un giro in Argentina. A mangiare fagioli. [emoji126] [emoji126]


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti per tornare alla Grecia, hanno fondato la compagna elettorale sul mandare l'euro affanculo, ma ora mi pare che non ne abbiano più parlato...o sbaglio?


Ma alla fine, dopo le cappellate di Tsipras con i russi durante le trattative per l'Ucraina... Sarà l'Europa a mandarlo a fanculo..
E poi succederà che la grecia, tornata alla dracma non potrà ripagare i debiti. 
Nessuno gli presterà più un centesimo e faranno la fine dei paesi del centro africa. Solo senza le risorse naturali.
A meno che non se la comprino per un tozzo di pane i russi, o i cinesi, per la locazione dei porti.
Ma non credo che il popolo greco vedrà granché in ogni caso.


----------



## free (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti amo. NOI CAZZO. Chi li dovrebbe usare?



hai ragione, che domanda sciocca...sei un filo autarchico per caso??

metà del mondo è da comprare e metà da vendere, e noi rimaniamo con le nostre lire fresche di stampa a guardare!


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti amo. NOI CAZZO. Chi li dovrebbe usare?


E cosa te ne fai? Te li mangi? L'Italia dipende dalle importazioni per energia, tecnologia e materie prime. Come le paghi poi?


----------



## drusilla (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma alla fine, dopo le cappellate di Tsipras con i russi durante le trattative per l'Ucraina... Sarà l'Europa a mandarlo a fanculo..
> E poi succederà che la grecia, tornata alla dracma non potrà ripagare i debiti.
> Nessuno gli presterà più un centesimo e faranno la fine dei paesi del centro africa. Solo senza le risorse naturali.
> A meno che non se la comprino per un tozzo di pane i russi, o i cinesi, per la locazione dei porti.
> Ma non credo che il popolo greco vedrà granché in ogni caso.


Gli americani sono preoccupati invece... sono loro che stanno provando a fare ragionare i tedeschi! Se entrano in orbita russa per la Nato sono cazzi aprite gli occhi!


----------



## Dalida (14 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Ma che te strilli?
> 
> Padronissimo di ricordare con affetto i tempi della Milano da bere e desiderare che fosse ancora così. Non ti lamentare però se siamo con le pezze al culo.
> 
> ...


l'inflazione post euro è stata il colpo di grazia, assolutamente.


----------



## Vipera gentile (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Premi un bottone e stampi soldi. Così, semplicemente. Non è che dietro ogni lira c'era un corrispettivo in oro, o dietro ogni dollaro, o yen o marco o che ne so.


Ma sei serio? 
Mugabe rulez


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Gli americani sono preoccupati invece... sono loro che stanno provando a fare ragionare i tedeschi! Se entrano in orbita russa per la Nato sono cazzi aprite gli occhi!


Che caccino il grano loro se gli servono le basi in grecia.


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Ma sei serio?
> Mugabe rulez


Perché? È vero.
Che sia una bella idea farlo è un altro discorso. Ma tecnicamente è proprio così.


----------



## Dalida (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti amo. NOI CAZZO. Chi li dovrebbe usare?


joey, ma per caso sei grillino o similari?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> hai ragione, che domanda sciocca...sei un filo autarchico per caso??
> 
> metà del mondo è da comprare e metà da vendere, e noi rimaniamo con le nostre lire fresche di stampa a guardare!


Ma gli altri come fanno? PRIMA, non mille anni fa ma DODICI ANNI FA, come facevamo? Eh? Oh? Il Giappone come fa? La Cina? La Russia? La NORVEGIAAAAAAA?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> joey, ma per caso sei grillino o similari?


No affatto. Anzi.


----------



## disincantata (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi se ne incula. Prima di entrare nell'euro eravamo la quarta o quinta potenza mondiale ed il secondo paese per risparmio procapite AL MONDO dopo il Giappone. Con tutti gli sprechi, le mazzete, mani pulite, auto blu, sperperi e tutto. Cos'è cambiato per noi da allora? La valuta.


E' cambiato che siamo controllati sul debito pubblico.  CHE nonostante  il controllo inspiegabilmente continua a SALIRE.

Con tassi bassissimi  ultimamente.  EPPURE OGNI ANNO 70/80  miliardi solo di interessi.  


Intanto con i tassi al ribasso, da molti considerato un toccasana , sono mancati miliardi di euro  di cedole che milioni di italiani usavano per arrotondare pensioni e stipendi.
NON ESISTONO PIU' i Bot annuali al 10 o addirittura al 20%.  1992.
Cedole che praticamente non esistono piu'.

Il risparmio gestito,  male , e' servito solo alle banche ed ha rovinato milioni di risparmiatori.  

Tanto  mica sono loro i soldi con cui comprano e vendono anche intere aziende.  

Quello CHE DOVEVA ESSERE  il beneficio, mutui bassi, e' stato annullato da prezzi raddoppiati delle case con l'entrata dell'euro.

INOLTRE sui risparmi le tasse sono passate da 6 miliardi circa all'anno a 15. Questo annulla o quasi i pochi interessi. 

CHIUNQUE abbia oggi un deposito titoli se ne rende conto. 

POI i mali rimandati da anni, mai risolti,  sono arrivati tutti insieme ad essere da risolvere urgentemente.

Dal territorio che si sfalda alle scuole che crollano ai terremoti, tutto rinviato ma fino a quando?

Casse  integrazioni protratte per decenni. 

Banche che negano fidi a piccole aziende e perdono miliardi con gli imprenditori amici dei politici Vedi Alitalia.  

CERTO, NEGLI anni 90 svalutavano la lira e tassavano i cc  da un giorno all'altro.  OGGI hanno raschiato il barile con IRPEF tasse varie regionali provinciali e comunali imu tasi tari  blocco delle pensioni non sanno più dove prendere i soldi.

NON e' certo l'uscita dall' euro la soluzione.  Anzi, sarebbe la catastrofe. ORMAI siamo dentro. VA GESTITO. 

Quello che dovrebbero verificare sono migliaia di contratti derivati, fatti incautamente anche da pubbliche amministrazioni, di cui non parla nessuno,  che portera' al dissesto TOTALE i Comuni piu' grossi.  

La finanza creativa e le speculazioni hanno rovinato  la gente ed arricchito i banchieri e gli amici degli stessi.

Anche le scorse settimane da noi sulle banche popolari.  

Nessuno prende in considerazione di abbassare l'irpef.  Come ripartono i consumi interni????

La benzina dovrebbe costare 1,10 euro con il barile che costa come nel 2009.  Abbassarla  servirebbe a molto. Costi per imprese e privati.  

NON possiamo vivere solo di esportazioni.  

Invece si  preoccupano di facilitare i licenziamenti.  TASSARE I TERRENI AGRICOLI, ultima follia.


----------



## drusilla (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Che caccino il grano loro se gli servono le basi in grecia.


Forse. O semplicemente dire alle banche (italiane soprattutto) che dovevano prestare meno e a minor interesse e adesso si attaccassero al tram... che magari sarebbe stato più sano per l'economia mondiale investire in economia reale, non speculare con debiti e fondi....


----------



## sienne (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma alla fine, dopo le cappellate di Tsipras con i russi durante le trattative per l'Ucraina... Sarà l'Europa a mandarlo a fanculo..
> E poi succederà che la grecia, tornata alla dracma non potrà ripagare i debiti.
> Nessuno gli presterà più un centesimo e faranno la fine dei paesi del centro africa. Solo senza le risorse naturali.
> A meno che non se la comprino per un tozzo di pane i russi, o i cinesi, per la locazione dei porti.
> Ma non credo che il popolo greco vedrà granché in ogni caso.



Ciao

vedremo come andrà nei prossimi tempi. 
Ultimamente ho letto articoli tedeschi molto positivi verso la Grecia. Nel senso, che si sono veramente impegnati e che il grande problema è la corruzione e l'evasione fiscale. La simpatia è reciproca ...  ... nel senso, anche alcuni (tantini) animi tedeschi vanno calmanti, perché loro hanno le tasche piene di stare sotto una riforma dietro l'altra, mentre gli altri paesi sguazzano ancora in acque torbide a discutere da oltre vent'anni ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Ma sei serio?
> Mugabe rulez


E' vero. Ti dirò di più: gli americani qualche anno fa per rinforzare la loro economia cadente con liquidità fresca hanno stampato qualche miliardo di dollari. Sai come hanno fatto? Hanno premuto un bottone su un pannello. Niente di più, niente di meno.


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma gli altri come fanno? PRIMA, non mille anni fa ma DODICI ANNI FA, come facevamo? Eh? Oh? Il Giappone come fa? La Cina? La Russia? La NORVEGIAAAAAAA?!?!?!?!?!?


Il Giappone infatti è in stagnazione, se non recessione http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/dec/08/japanese-recession-worse-than-thought
La Cina ha risorse minerarie incredibili, come la Russia che c'ha pure gas e petrolio.
La Norvegia ha il petrolio e un po' di tecnologia.
Sono tutte situazioni imparagonabili. Eccetto forse il Giappone.


----------



## Dalida (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma gli altri come fanno? PRIMA, non mille anni fa ma DODICI ANNI FA, come facevamo? Eh? Oh? Il Giappone come fa? La Cina? La Russia? La NORVEGIAAAAAAA?!?!?!?!?!?


ma non puoi paragonare quei paesi prima e dopo a noi, sia prima sia dopo, per motivi che non c'è manco bisogno di spiegare. cioè, la cina. :unhappy:
o si pensa ad una soluzione che valga adesso, italia 2015 (quindi tenendo conto del tessuto sociale dell'italia 2015), oppure niente.


----------



## free (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma gli altri come fanno? PRIMA, non mille anni fa ma DODICI ANNI FA, come facevamo? Eh? Oh? Il Giappone come fa? La Cina? La Russia? La NORVEGIAAAAAAA?!?!?!?!?!?



ma NOI non abbiamo credibilità caro Joey!!!
ormai ci ridono in faccia! non si fidano più! siamo troppo imprevedibili (anzi, a dire la verità è prevedibile che andando appresso a noi va a finire in un casino:singleeye

allora scusa invadiamo la svizzera, basta una notte e ci ripigliamo anche l'oro dei nostri ebrei e un sacco di opere artistiche, lì sì che faremmo un figurone!


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> loro hanno le tasche piene di stare sotto una riforma dietro l'altra, mentre gli altri paesi sguazzano ancora in acque torbide a discutere da oltre vent'anni ...
> 
> 
> sienne


Appunto, credo che sia improponibile politicamente per la Merkel annunciare un ennesimo aiuto ai cugini cazzoni e corrotti d'europa.


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Forse. O semplicemente dire alle banche (italiane soprattutto) che dovevano prestare meno e a minor interesse e adesso si attaccassero al tram... che magari sarebbe stato più sano per l'economia mondiale investire in economia reale, non speculare con debiti e fondi....


Infatti, le banche italiane sono, giustamente, alla canna del gas. E ben gli sta.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma NOI non abbiamo credibilità caro Joey!!!
> ormai ci ridono in faccia! non si fidano più! siamo troppo imprevedibili (anzi, a dire la verità è prevedibile che andando appresso a noi va a finire in un casino:singleeye
> 
> allora scusa invadiamo la svizzera, basta una notte e ci ripigliamo anche l'oro dei nostri ebrei e un sacco di opere artistiche, lì sì che faremmo un figurone!


Ma dodici anni fa non avevamo credibilità? Madonna, su. Ma di quale credibilità parli? Invadere la Svizzera? Ahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahhah!


----------



## drusilla (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Appunto, credo che sia improponibile politicamente per la Merkel annunciare un ennesimo aiuto ai cugini cazzoni e corrotti d'europa.


Sai a cosa è servito il prestito dato con i soldi di tutti gli europei alla Spagna? È stato dato alle banche spagnole che così hanno ripagato i loro debiti alle banche tedesche: ergo i soldi degli europei sono stati dati alle banche tedesche!!


----------



## Vipera gentile (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' vero. Ti dirò di più: gli americani qualche anno fa per rinforzare la loro economia cadente con liquidità fresca hanno stampato qualche miliardo di dollari. Sai come hanno fatto? Hanno premuto un bottone su un pannello. Niente di più, niente di meno.


Credo ti stia scordando le varie guerre in giro per il mondo, panacea di tutte le crisi finanziarie.

Che poi abbiano pervicacemente perseguito una politica di svalutazione del dollaro rispetto all'euro è del tutto vero.


----------



## Vipera gentile (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Il Giappone infatti è in stagnazione, se non recessione http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/dec/08/japanese-recession-worse-than-thought
> La Cina ha risorse minerarie incredibili, come la Russia che c'ha pure gas e petrolio.
> La Norvegia ha il petrolio e un po' di tecnologia.
> Sono tutte situazioni imparagonabili. Eccetto forse il Giappone.





Dalida ha detto:


> ma non puoi paragonare quei paesi prima e dopo a noi, sia prima sia dopo, per motivi che non c'è manco bisogno di spiegare. cioè, la cina. :unhappy:
> o si pensa ad una soluzione che valga adesso, italia 2015 (quindi tenendo conto del tessuto sociale dell'italia 2015), oppure niente.


Quoto entrambi


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Il Giappone infatti è in stagnazione, se non recessione http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/dec/08/japanese-recession-worse-than-thought
> La Cina ha risorse minerarie incredibili, come la Russia che c'ha pure gas e petrolio.
> La Norvegia ha il petrolio e un po' di tecnologia.
> Sono tutte situazioni imparagonabili. Eccetto forse il Giappone.


Il Giappone fino a qualche mese fa economicamente correva. Tra l'altro ha un debito pubblico astronomico come pure quello americano ma pare  non essere un problema per nessuno. O no? C'è qualcuno, CHIUNQUE che ciarla del debito pubblico americano? Non mi pare. Senza contare che le risorse non c'entrano UN CAZZO col discorso.


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Sai a cosa è servito il prestito dato con i soldi di tutti gli europei alla Spagna? È stato dato alle banche spagnole che così hanno ripagato i loro debiti alle banche tedesche: ergo i soldi degli europei sono stati dati alle banche tedesche!!


In pratica i tedeschi si sono ripagati da soli una bella fetta dei crediti che avevano. Un affarone proprio.


----------



## Eratò (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Cazzo ma hai letto l'articolo? Hai visto cosa ha fatto al Germania allora in termini di riforme?
> L'Italia ha mai fatto nulla di anche remotamente simile?
> Qui si va avanti a appalti ai cugini, posti in parlamento a troie e parenti... E poi è tutta colpa della malvagia Germania vero?
> Ma per piacere.


Dopo aver violato tutti i trattati di Maastricht  e aver truccato i loro conti sono stati ANCHE aiutati e si son ricordati delle riforme col culo parato feather!


----------



## drusilla (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> In pratica i tedeschi si sono ripagati da soli una bella fetta dei crediti che avevano. Un affarone proprio.


Da soli no. Con i soldi di tutti.


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> le risorse non c'entrano UN CAZZO col discorso.


Ahahahah..
Ma sei serio?


----------



## free (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma dodici anni fa non avevamo credibilità? Madonna, su. Ma di quale credibilità parli? Invadere la Svizzera? Ahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahhah!


12 anni fa abbiamo deciso di entrare nell'euro, ed eravamo già incredibili...e ORA decidiamo di tornare indietro alla lira con QUALE FACCIA?? che raccontiamo quando cerchiamo di rifilare agli altri il pagamento in lire?? me lo sai dire?


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Dopo aver violato tutti i trattati di Maastricht  e aver truccato i loro conti sono stati ANCHE aiutati e si son ricordati delle riforme col culo parato feather!


Stai parlando della Grecia? 
Che trucca i conti e si ricorda dei trattati solo quando gli fa comodo sembra la descrizione della Grecia.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Credo ti stia scordando le varie guerre in giro per il mondo, panacea di tutte le crisi finanziarie.
> 
> Che poi abbiano pervicacemente perseguito una politica di svalutazione del dollaro rispetto all'euro è del tutto vero.


No guarda: le guerre non c'entrano un cazzo. E' accaduto proprio che la federal reserve ha stampato soldi e li ha buttati nel circuito finaziario americano, cosa che la Banca Centrale Europea non può fare, e sai perché? Perché l'euro non è SUO. Non è di nessuno, è dei MERCATI, ovvero delle BANCHE, le stesse che strozzano la Grecia. E anche noi.


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Da soli no. Con i soldi di tutti.


E la Germania per che percentuale ha contribuito? Quella percentuale non è andata a ripagare crediti che avevano?


----------



## Vipera gentile (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No guarda: le guerre non c'entrano un cazzo. E' accaduto proprio che la federal reserve ha stampato soldi e li ha buttati nel circuito finaziario americano, cosa che la Banca Centrale Europea non può fare, e sai perché? Perché l'euro non è SUO. Non è di nessuno, è dei MERCATI, ovvero delle BANCHE, le stesse che strozzano la Grecia. E anche noi.


Non posso credere che davvero pensi che la soluzione sia stampare carta colorata.


----------



## Eratò (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Stai parlando della Grecia?
> Che trucca i conti e si ricorda dei trattati solo quando gli fa comodo sembra la descrizione della Grecia.


Ma per piacere lo dico io adesso....Vatti ad informare prima su chi ambisce a governare il TUO di paese e poi pensa a parlare degli altri....


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ahahahah..
> Ma sei serio?


Hai voglia. Negli anni novanta fino ai primi duemila eravamo la quinti potenza economica mondiale. Non cento anni fa. Fino al duemiladue. Le nostre industrie erano il fiore all'occhiello della nostra economia, esportavamo in tutto il mondo, attiravamo capitali. Dodici anni di euro e malagestione ed ecco come stiamo.


----------



## Eratò (14 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Non posso credere che davvero pensi che la soluzione sia stampare carta colorata.


E perché  no?Gli stati uniti non l'hanno fatto?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Non posso credere che davvero pensi che la soluzione sia stampare carta colorata.


La soluzione, o almeno una parte, è riprenderci la sovranità monetaria. Hai voglia.


----------



## drusilla (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> E la Germania per che percentuale ha contribuito? Quella percentuale non è andata a ripagare crediti che avevano?


E non ti sembra assurdo? Non era meglio investirli in economia reale e cosi immettendo richezza i debiti potevano essere ripagati?  In una crisi mondiale di origine  finanziaria hanno usato soldi per ri alimentare questo sistema e non per investire??


----------



## Dalida (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai voglia. Negli anni novanta fino ai primi duemila eravamo la quinti potenza economica mondiale. Non cento anni fa. Fino al duemiladue. Le nostre industrie erano il fiore all'occhiello della nostra economia, esportavamo in tutto il mondo, attiravamo capitali. Dodici anni di euro e malagestione ed ecco come stiamo.


diciamo cinquant'anni di malagestione eh, che l'euro di per sé vuol dire niente (negli anni 80 il debito pubblico era altissimo).
nel senso che lo si diceva anche prima, inflazione incontrollata (silviomerda), adeguamenti della straminchia non fatti mai o fatti a cazzo, innalzamento delle tasse anche quello molto a cazzo (e poi abbassamento ecc.), corruzione altissima, mazzette, mafia, sprechi, cricche ecc. 
eccoci qua.
abbiamo inoltre accettato noi, come italia, certi patti, compreso quello di adottare una moneta unica ma di non emettere lo stesso titolo di stato e tutte le altre contraddizioni dell'europa.
se guardi solo indietro mica ne esci.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> diciamo cinquant'anni di malagestione eh, che l'euro di per sé vuol dire niente (negli anni 80 il debito pubblico era altissimo).
> nel senso che lo si diceva anche prima, inflazione incontrollata (silviomerda), adeguamenti della straminchia non fatti mai o fatti a cazzo, innalzamento delle tasse anche quello molto a cazzo (e poi abbassamento ecc.), corruzione altissima, mazzette, mafia, sprechi, cricche ecc.
> eccoci qua.
> abbiamo inoltre accettato noi, come italia, certi patti, compreso quello di adottare una moneta unica ma di non emettere lo stesso titolo di stato e tutte le altre contraddizioni dell'europa.
> se guardi solo indietro mica ne esci.


No.


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> E non ti sembra assurdo? Non era meglio investirli in economia reale e cosi immettendo richezza i debiti potevano essere ripagati?  In una crisi mondiale di origine  finanziaria hanno usato soldi per ri alimentare questo sistema e non per investire??


Bisogna vedere se ha senso investire. Io in un paese di cazzoni non andrei a investire. Sarebbero soldi buttati, meglio piuttosto rientrare almeno parzialmente del credito..


----------



## disincantata (14 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> E non ti sembra assurdo? Non era meglio investirli in economia reale e cosi immettendo richezza i debiti potevano essere ripagati?  In una crisi mondiale di origine  finanziaria hanno usato soldi per ri alimentare questo sistema e non per investire??



NON potevano non darli. O fallivano le banche.  Scadevano prestiti obbligazionari. 

LA Grecia saranno costretti ad aiutarla, pena altra crisi europea.  

Solo il 9% dei soldi andati alla Grecia sono serviti al popolo greco, tutto il resto per ripagare prestiti.


----------



## Dalida (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No.


cosa no? tutto?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> cosa no? tutto?


Sì. E' proprio tutto.


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La soluzione, o almeno una parte, è riprenderci la sovranità monetaria. Hai voglia.


Non ancora spiegato come con la sovranità monetaria poi ripaghi i debiti e sopratutto acquisti materia prima e energia..


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> NON potevano non darli. O fallivano le banche.  Scadevano prestiti obbligazionari.
> 
> LA Grecia saranno costretti ad aiutarla, pena altra crisi europea.
> 
> Solo il 9% dei soldi andati alla Grecia sono serviti al popolo greco, tutto il resto per ripagare prestiti.


Ovviamente. Ma stiamo in Europa, dai.


----------



## Vipera gentile (14 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E perché  no?Gli stati uniti non l'hanno fatto?


Anche negli Stati Uniti gli stati falliscono. Vi risulta che i singoli stati possano stampare moneta?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Anche negli Stati Uniti gli stati falliscono. Vi risulta che i singoli stati possano stampare moneta?


Vipera ma che cazzo stai dicendo su.


----------



## Vipera gentile (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vipera ma che cazzo stai dicendo su.


Spe che cerco il blocco degli statali non mi ricordo in che stato.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Non ancora spiegato come con la sovranità monetaria poi ripaghi i debiti e sopratutto acquisti materia prima e energia..


I debiti si ridiscutono ed in caso si ripudiano pure. D'altra parte il debito è arrivato con l'euro che non è nostro, non è la nostra moneta. Eh.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Spe che cerco il blocco degli statali non mi ricordo in che stato.


Sì, ma la federalità degli stati americani è come quella delle nostre regioni. Dal punto di vista sostanziale e pure formale visto che gli Stati Uniti hanno UN PRESIDENTE, UN PARLAMENTO, UN GOVERNO CENTRALE E QUINDI UNA BANCA DI STATO, l'America è un NAZIONE. Una. Cazzo, ci si sono pure fatti una guerra civile pur di ribadire il concetto, adesso ti svegli tu a S. Valentino 2015 che no.


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> I debiti si ridiscutono ed in caso si ripudiano pure. D'altra parte il debito è arrivato con l'euro che non è nostro, non è la nostra moneta. Eh.


A parte che non ho ancora capito come paghi le materie prime. Non ho neanche capito....
La tua idea e di non pagare i debiti? 
Si può fare, a patto di essere sicuro che non avrai mai bisogno di un centesimo da nessuno. 
Una volta stracciati i debiti, nessuno ti farà mai più credito.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> A parte che non ho ancora capito come paghi le materie prime. Non ho neanche capito....
> La tua idea e di non pagare i debiti?
> Si può fare, a patto di essere sicuro che non avrai mai bisogno di un centesimo da nessuno.
> Una volta stracciati i debiti, nessuno ti farà mai più credito.


La mia idea è che dobbiamo svincolarci dall'euro, sì. Prima di subito.


----------



## Vipera gentile (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma la federalità degli stati americani è come quella delle nostre regioni. Dal punto di vista sostanziale e pure formale visto che gli Stati Uniti hanno UN PRESIDENTE, UN PARLAMENTO, UN GOVERNO CENTRALE E QUINDI UNA BANCA DI STATO, l'America è un NAZIONE. Una. Cazzo, ci si sono pure fatti una guerra civile pur di ribadire il concetto, adesso ti svegli tu a S. Valentino 2015 che no.


No, è una federazione di Stati. Cosa ben diversa dalle nostre regioni.


----------



## Vipera gentile (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La mia idea è che dobbiamo svincolarci dall'euro, sì. Prima di subito.


Poi il mio mutuo me lo paghi tu in euro?
Ma cazzo....


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> No, è una federazione di Stati. Cosa ben diversa dalle nostre regioni.


Levati su.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Poi il mio mutuo me lo paghi tu in euro?
> Ma cazzo....


Perché in euro? L'hai fatto con la deustche bank? Brava.


----------



## Vipera gentile (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Levati su.


Prego?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Prego?


Nel senso, spostati.


----------



## Vipera gentile (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perché in euro? L'hai fatto con la deustche bank? Brava.


Perché secondo te me lo convertono in lire o lo rivogliono nella valuta con cui è stato contratto? 
E no, la deutsche bank non c'entra una mazza


----------



## Vipera gentile (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel senso, spostati.


Prego?
Ma tu guarda questo...


----------



## Dalida (14 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Prego?
> Ma tu guarda questo...


ti ha trattata con i guanti, vipera.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Perché secondo te me lo convertono in lire o lo rivogliono nella valuta con cui è stato contratto?
> E no, la deutsche bank non c'entra una mazza


Bè, lo convertono sì. La banca è italiana? Cazzo glielo impongo e sono io STATO che stabilisco il rateo. Embè. La Banca d'ITALIA cazzo me la riprendo dai quei sette/otto banchieri PRIVATI che ne compongono il direttorio attuale (una PORCATA da non credere) e la USO IO STATO per lo scopo per cui è stata creata ed esiste in qualsiasi NAZIONE: BATTERE MONETA QUANDO E QUANTO MI NECESSITA. Punto.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ti ha trattata con i guanti, vipera.


Diglielo un po'.


----------



## drusilla (14 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ti ha trattata con i guanti, vipera.


Veramente ha vinto Vipera per goleada[emoji2] [emoji2]


----------



## Vipera gentile (14 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ti ha trattata con i guanti, vipera.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Diglielo un po'.


Uh... Meno male. 
È l'inizio di una splendida amicizia


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Veramente ha vinto Vipera per goleada[emoji2] [emoji2]


Che si vince?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Uh... Meno male.
> È l'inizio di una splendida amicizia


Devo avvertirti che io odio tutti.


----------



## drusilla (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che si vince?


La coppa del buon senso. A cui tu aspiravi[emoji12]


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> La coppa del buon senso. A cui tu aspiravi[emoji12]


Ah, vabbè, pensavo almeno una bella fetta di culo. Ma niente. Che palle, cara la mia milanesotta.


----------



## Eliade (14 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Beh, i risultati che una società ha da mostrare sono appunto i risultati di un determinato modo di pensare e agire.
> Se la Grecia è in vacca come è, evidentemente la società che la compone dovrebbe rivedere i propri valori, priorità e costumi sociali.
> *Non ho idea di chi sia Salvini *ma quando dice che l'Italia ha il manifatturiero e la cultura.. Sta parlando dell'Italia di qualche decennio fa.
> L'Italia sta seguendo il destino della Grecia, e per motivi analoghi. È solo qualche passo indietro.
> Entrambi i paesi sono in zone geografiche ideali se ben sfruttate commercialmente, il fatto che entrambe siano ridotte con cappello in mano la dice lunga sulla capacità strategica della sua elité, e di conseguenza sulla sua società.


Non sai chi è?
E' uno dei più grandi personaggi politi della storia!
Come lui ce ne sono tanti, 1/3 comici, 1/3 ladri, 1/3 mix di faccia da culo e faccia da culo con stronzo incastrato.


----------



## drusilla (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, vabbè, pensavo almeno una bella fetta di culo. Ma niente. Che palle, cara la mia milanesotta.


Oddio che idea malsana mi è venuta...


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Oddio che idea malsana mi è venuta...


Dì.


----------



## drusilla (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dì.


No. Ci lotto contro.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> No. Ci lotto contro.


Passa al lato oscuro, Luke.


----------



## drusilla (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Passa al lato oscuro, Luke.


Sarebbe troppo passare a walking on the wild side


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Sarebbe troppo passare a walking on the wild side


Allora sta fetta de culo? Su.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non sai chi è?
> E' uno dei più grandi personaggi politi della storia!
> Come lui ce ne sono tanti, 1/3 comici, 1/3 ladri, 1/3 mix di faccia da culo e faccia da culo con stronzo incastrato.



:risata:


----------



## Vipera gentile (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Devo avvertirti che io odio tutti.


Nema problema.
I selvatici hanno un loro perché


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2015)

*erato guarda qua...*

http://cronologia.leonardo.it/potere.htm

Come prima istanza io capisco che la frase di Salvini ti colpisce infatti sei greca.
Capisco perchè l'altro giorno ha suscitato ilarità in me, al punto da realizzare un video su youtube, la frase del fotografo secondo il quale noi veneti saremmo un popolo di imbriagoni.

(l'importante è essere un popolo)

Ora si sa che il conte è attaccato come nessuno ai schei no?
Bon nel mio piccolo posso dirti che un sistema vincente per arricchirsi non è accumulare denaro che ahimè si svaluta, ma avere dei debiti da saldare.

Ma io faccio debiti sempre e solo quando il taeg mi convince.

Uno dei vantaggi dell'euro è proprio che io in faccia al culo, posso accedere a dei finanziamenti con un buon taeg, con la deutsche bank. ( Ohi, non mi dispiace per unicredit, sei troppo avida, quindi io affari con te non li fo).

Ma osserva bene il mio link, vedi l'andamento della lira con il dollaro.

Per me la Grecia NON ce la può fare a sanare i suoi debiti perchè è invischiata in un sistema in cui non riesce nemmeno a pagare gli interessi. 

Per me la salvezza della Grecia è la seguente ricetta:
Esce dall'euro e ritorna alla Dracma.

La Dracma deve essere molto debole rispetto all'euro, per fare in modo che l'Europa possa immettere euro da cambiare in dracme, e ceda dei beni a poco costo.

Poi i greci devono sudare sette camicie per vent'anni.
Stile italiano medio nel dopo guerra.

QUando i Greci con i loro sforzi saranno giusti ad una valutazione buona della loro moneta, possono rientrare nell'euro.

Nella mia testa attaccata ai schei, so benissimo come ragionarono gli americani con l'Europa nel dopoguerra.
Gli americani si trovarono con una montagna di denaro, che valeva molto.
L'Europa rappresentava ai loro occhi un enorme mercato incapace di comperare alcunchè perchè senza denaro.

Così iniettarono in Europa qualcosa come due miliardi di dollari.

Ovvio poi venivano a comperare da noi: la nostra roba costava niente, e SOPRATTUTTO gli italiani, PUR DI LAVORARE, si accontentavano di tutto.

Non so se rendo, un zio di mia moglie è ricchissimo.
Ma era figlio di mezzadri e faceva la fame.
Andò a fare il minatore in Belgio e mise via per anni.

Ed ebbe così il capitale per immettersi negli affari.

Se non fosse andato là, saria ancora un puareto.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2015)

http://www.nocensura.com/2013/02/grecia-siamo-andati-vedere-ecco-cosa.html

Il salario  medio ora arriva a 586 Euro al mese. Ben al di sotto della soglia di poverta’. Da Bruxelles continuano ad arrivare i cosiddetti “aiuti europei”, ma ognivolta che viene sbloccata una nuova tranche le cose vanno peggio di prima. Adesso, i signori dell’Ue non possono più mentire. La Grecia è praticamente fallita. La penisola ellenica è a un passo dal crollo definitivo, a causa del peso dei debiti contratti per salvarsi.  Hanno preso cento miliardi e sono peggiorati di centotrenta. E’ la ricetta dell’FMI. Qualcuno se ne e’ accorto anche  al Consiglio d’Europa e alla Bce e sta timidamente suggerendo l’ uscita della grecia dall’euro, con una conseguente svalutazione della dracma del 20-30%. Ma  sono in pochi ad avere sale in zucca o ad essere in buonafede.

Bon 568 euro al mese.

La roba quanto costa?

Benzina 1,66

 Anche la birra in Italia è carissima (3,25 euro per tre bottigliette), il doppio che in Germania (1,52 euro). Al bar meglio quindi bere un caffè (0,86) che costa sì un po’ di più che in Portogallo (0,57), ma molto meno che in Grecia (2,71).

Cioè se tu hai uno stipendio di 568 euro, diviso 20 giorni di lavoro al mese, fa 28.4, diviso 8 ore fa 3.55 quindi per comperare un litro di benzina ti ci vogliono quasi mezz'ora di lavoro.

Se invece tu hai uno stipendio di 1600 euro, e la benzina costa 1,9, abbiamo: che con dieci minuti di lavoro comperi il tuo litro di benzina.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2015)

Altri perniciosi sistemi economici.

Sappiamo tutti nel nostro piccolo che se andiamo a chiedere un finanziamento ad un istituto di credito, la prima cosa che illo vuole conoscere è come tu farai a pagare sto finanziamento.

Ed ecco che la rata non deve superare il quinto dello stipendio ed ecco che servono garanzie e qui e lì.

Ma esiste un sistema per fare denari molto spiccio e pericoloso.

Da corsari.

Concedere finanziamenti a perdere, sapendo benissimo che sto creditore non riuscirà mai a pagare, per poi quando è alla canna del gas, pigliare la sua roba per un soldo di cacio.

In ex unione sovietica queste cose erano ( o sono ) all'ordine del giorno.

La gente può anche morire di fame, ma c'è chi in quelle zone che può comperarsi il palazzo del Cremlino, o la stazione di Mosca in rubli sonanti.


----------



## Eratò (14 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Altri perniciosi sistemi economici.
> 
> Sappiamo tutti nel nostro piccolo che se andiamo a chiedere un finanziamento ad un istituto di credito, la prima cosa che illo vuole conoscere è come tu farai a pagare sto finanziamento.
> 
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Zod (15 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> A parte che non ho ancora capito come paghi le materie prime. Non ho neanche capito....
> La tua idea e di non pagare i debiti?
> Si può fare, a patto di essere sicuro che non avrai mai bisogno di un centesimo da nessuno.
> Una volta stracciati i debiti, nessuno ti farà mai più credito.


Si può fare come l'Argentina, tanti Italiani sono ancora dietro a cercare di recuperare qualcosa dal primo default, e a breve ce ne sarà un secondo. Chi ti presta i soldi lo trovi, solo che ti chiederà un interesse a due cifre per compensare il rischio.

Se tutti i crediti in Italia divenissero inesigibili le banche fallirebbero, il fondo interbancario salterebbe, i conti correnti sparirebbero, il sistema salterebbe. Se uscissimo dall'Euro? I tassi salirebbero e per pagare il debito pubblico occorrerebbero altre tasse. Finché anche l'Italia dichiarerebbe default, e si finirebbe come sopra. L'Euro è stata una gran botta di culo. 

Stiamo male è vero, ma non per l'Euro, stiamo male perché siamo rimasti agli anni 90 mentre il resto dell'Occidente è al 2015. Lo stato non riesce a prendere i soldi a chi non paga le tasse, così continua ad aumentarle a chi le paga, finché non lo fa chiudere. E dopo non le paga più nemmeno lui. 

Soluzione è abolizione del contante con contestuale dimezzamento delle tasse.


----------



## drusilla (17 Febbraio 2015)

*io sono d'accordo con questa lettura*

_Accade a volte che una frase quasi casuale finisca di squarciare il velo di ipocrisia e mistificazioni che la cattiva politica usa per coprire i suo veri obiettivi. Ed è appunto questa la sensazione che si prova leggendo quanto riferisce il ministro delle Finanze greco, Yanis Varoufakis, riguardo alla trattativa che sta conducendo con Commissione europea, Bce e Fmi sulle modifiche che il governo di Alexis Tsipras vuole ottenere al programma imposto dalla Troika come condizione per l’erogazione degli aiuti._
L’agenzia _Reuters sintetizza un’intervista di Varoufakis al quotidiano greco Kathimerinisullo stato del negoziato. Il ministro si dice ottimista, convinto che, magari all’ultimo minuto, un accordo sarà raggiunto, visto che “su molti punti le due parti hanno raggiunto un accordo”. E poi aggiunge, peraltro senza particolare enfasi, che rimangono due sticking points, punti critici: le privatizzazioni e la regolamentazione del lavoro._
_E’ appunto quella la frase-chiave. Abbiamo ripetuto più volte che la crisi è funzionale a far affermare definitivamente una ideologia, quella nota come neo-liberismo, nonostante che abbia dato le più evidenti prove di essere uno strumento di instabilità dell’economia, di esasperazione delle disuguaglianze, di produrre enormi vantaggi per una fascia ristretta di persone mentre peggiora la situazione della grande maggioranza. Si fa poco o nulla per superare la crisi in modo da mantenere alta la pressione ad introdurre le cosiddette “riforme strutturali”, che altro non sono se non il modo di trasformare definitivamente la società in senso reazionario._
_Lo abbiamo detto e ripetuto, e quella frase è “la prova del nove”. Chi lo dice che per far funzionare uno Stato bisogna privatizzare tutto il privatizzabile? Chi lo dice che per far funzionare l’economia si debba fare strame delle condizioni dei lavoratori? Lo dice quell’ideologia, ma non è una verità rivelata. Nemmeno nei trattati europei ci sono queste cose: fin dall’inizio si decise di vietare gli aiuti di Stato alle imprese, in quanto distorsivi delle concorrenza, ma si mantenne la neutralità rispetto alla proprietà pubblica o privata. E la Carta dei diritti fondamentali dell’Unione europea afferma (art. 31) che “Ogni lavoratore ha diritto a condizioni di lavoro sane, sicure e dignitose”: a quanto pare questa parte dei patti costitutivi è stata dimenticata._
_Si era detto che la Spagna di Rajoy si era guadagnata l’indulganza verso i suoi clamorosi sforamenti del parametro del deficit grazie alla controriforma del lavoro. Si era detto che l’improvvisa conversione di Matteo Renzi all’ulteriore degradazione dell’articolo 18 era collegata alle sue richieste di flessibilità sui parametri di bilancio. Ebbene, quella frase non è altro che una conferma che quelle interpretazioni erano assolutamente corrette, che la classe dirigente di Bruxelles (e di Berlino) usa le impossibili e deleterie regole sui conti pubblici come arma di ricatto. Non è il consolidamento dei conti che a loro preme di più, anche loro sanno bene che non è quello il punto fondamentale. Quello che vogliono è che l’Europa si adegui definitivamente ai canoni neo-liberisti, sul resto si può trattare._
_Si è detto che le idee neo-liberiste sono state sconfitte dalla storia: non è affatto vero. Questa società squilibrata che passa da una crisi all’altra non è uno spiacevole “effetto collaterale”, è proprio quella che vogliono, perché queste situazioni non danneggiano lo strato superiore della scocietà, anzi lo favoriscono. Gli elettori greci lo hanno capito per primi. Solo se altri elettori negli altri paesi dimostreranno con il voto di averlo capito anche loro questa situazione potrà cambiare._


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Feather l'euro ha rovinato la Grecia e anche noi.Infatti se Mortadella prima e Silvio dopo non avessero avuto fretta,di adottare l'euro,ora saremmo dei signori.E la prova l'ho avuta giorni fa'....*in Croazia ci dovrebbe essere l'euro.
> Prova a spenderlo se ci riesci....non lo vogliono...*mi e'toccato comprare le kune.Anche gli slavi sono stai piu'furbi,di noi.


ma che dici che a me, se pagavo in euro, facevano lo sconto e se pagavo in Kune no?


----------



## Vipera gentile (17 Febbraio 2015)

http://noisefromamerika.org/articol...eFromAmeriKa : Articoli)&utm_content=FaceBook


----------



## Nobody (18 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> http://m.huffpost.com/it/entry/6678008È assurdo...ma come cazzo si fa a pensare e dire certe cose?Come se il valore di un popolo dipendesse esclusivamente dalla suo stato economico.Da Salvini me l'aspettavo si ma alcuni commenti di sconosciuti sul web lasciano senza parole...Euro non euro penso che siamo in un era pericolosa...


chi da ancora credito a queste merde di leghisti dopo questi ultimi 20 anni dentro il palazzo, o è un ingenuo (per essere gentile) o in malafede.


----------



## Zod (18 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> chi da ancora credito a queste merde di leghisti dopo questi ultimi 20 anni dentro il palazzo, o è un ingenuo (per essere gentile) o in malafede.


Berlusconi ha introdotto il marketing nella politica. Del resto è stato un venditore della Folletto se ricordo bene. Comprano il voto pagando in promesse. Cosa che la sinistra non ha mai saputo fare fino a Renzi.


----------



## Vipera gentile (18 Febbraio 2015)

Renzi di sinistra è un ossimoro


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Renzi di sinistra è un ossimoro


vero...


----------



## Eratò (5 Marzo 2015)

*...*

Io un video ho caricato,un altro leggermente diverso è  stato pubblicato...


----------

